# What did you dream last nite?



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 14, 2010)

*I have amazing dreams and love to blog them...so figured a thread would be appropriate;

Last nite, I was looking at houses via foot and ran into someone I used to live with and he wanted to tell me about the AIDS epidemic and Heroin usage at a school his gf taught in? 

I found the perfect cottage rental in the inner city that was $500 more then my current Mortgage. I was with my dad and can't remember who else.*


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 14, 2010)

This dream I had a little while back....

In my dream, Clint Eastwood kept Shirley Jones in a large wooden waist high box. (He looked good too....like Two Mules for Sister Sarah good). Anyhoo - 

Shirley could only kneel in the box, but she could get her head and shoulders out of the top of it. He would feed her regular meals, and she would "relieve" him after each meal lol. Waist high box, you know...handy.

I have vivid dreams, but they don't always make sense.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Last nite i was at a biker event, and fell in love with a REAL LIVE BEAR, he was huge and walked on 2 legs, and had a iPad and used all apppliances and realized how special he was that he could live in the world with the humans.
I had surgery on my arm and it got infected and i Had to keep my arm up all the time, and I was recovering from leg surgery as well....wtf*


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah, I have some weird dreams. I had one last night where I was watching a movie with my friend Kristen. Next thing I know, a giant hand pulls her into the movie and I jump in to go rescue her with this magic fox.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 15, 2010)

I had a dream that my friends and I were on a vacation on a coastal beach, there was a cave about 10 yards away from a tiki-hut like beach 'house' we were staying at. [It was elevated, so that the tides would not affect it, and it was LITERALLY _on_ the beach.]

Me and my friends were goofing around. We had a bonfire, music playing, all of this. And when it became dusk, I was like "Hey Let's go in that cave! I Bet I could get some amazing pictures in there!" So me and my one galpal went in, and there spirits in there. They were glowing, softly. Green, purple, blue. My friend absolutely freaked out, but I was so fascinated, I stayed talking to them. Then this tall black myst appeared, and they all went away. It was talking to me, but I couldn't understand, it was just low-toned sounds. Then it approached me, and put it's hand to my face really light, and suddenly I flung myself at it and we ended up ravaging eachother. I remember, in my dream, I said something like "Your so dark and full of sin", it was an incredible turn on. 


Crazy. Amazingly Crazy. Considering I only slept 2.5 hours...Lol!


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Sep 16, 2010)

Horrible dream about my ex and it's put me in a bad mood all day.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 16, 2010)

I rarely remember dreams or else they vanish from memory soon after I wake up.

Once in a while I have a vivid one: For instance, I'm a bachelor and way over 21 years old. So I live alone in a house.

I recall being in bed...dreaming, but thinking I was awake and I vividly heard my Dad's voice calling me from behind my closed bedroom door and telling me that I had to get up.

Then, I actually woke up, got out of bed, walked all over the house and Dad wasn't there. My Dad is still alive and healthy at age 81. He lives about 30 minutes from me. Nothing had happened, I was fine and he was fine. It was just one of those oddball waking dreams, I guess. I told Dad later and he thought the dream was funny.

Another time, I dreamed I smelled Apple pie baking and I hadn't made any.

Oh well...if I have another odd one, I'll share it here.

Dennis


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 16, 2010)

I usually remember my dreams but they've been somewhat chaotic lately, as if I'm dreaming way too much to process consciously.

This morning's dreams mostly revolved around a raptor rehab center up here I used to work at (a usual motif). It mostly involved arguing with other people (strangers) about the politics of medical care and husbandry, which was a sad part of the reality. There was a huge male lion and two other predatory mammals that I can't remember at the moment who were walking back and forth between the eagle mews and the front door but not attacking anyone. The other people were avoiding them almost like they couldn't see them, or be seen by them. I was _extremely_ aware of wanting to avoid them even though the lion seemed very calm and, of course, regal.

Bloody subconscious . . . ! *shakes fist*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2010)

*I dreamed I was living in Paris and going to med school (although I don't speak the language at all)??? I was with a college friend that i haven't seen or spoken to in like 20 yrs? We were at a fabulous market and eating incredible artichokes and roasted veggies and worrying how we would pay for our books?

earlier / later in the nite, I dreamed I took my sister to an NA meeting, and then drifted off to a dance and left my car there. Ended up hanging with some guy that was in total relapse and making no sense, kinda scaring me. I couldn't find the car (another recurring frustration dream) then we ended up in an all nite theatre....and it was really uncomfortable*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 18, 2010)

I had four lucid dreams by doing a wake back to bed, but I was just observing and changing my surroundings. Nothing too interesting there. But later in the morning I had a fairly vivid, non-lucid dream.

It was like a movie mixed with real life. My dad was a cop, and I was somewhat of a right hand man.

He would go out and catch druglords, robbers, etc. He had all of his normal gear, but I didn't really have any equipment. The main parts involved gun fights and struggles. Things would always get bad, but then I would come out and suddenly turn dramatically possessive. I was taking guns and shooting the people that owned them. I did that for most of the dream, and my dad came out unscathed because of it. 
Then, there were a couple cut scenes with a man I did not recognize with some kids. He was taking them to have fun i.e. Going to ride go karts, get pizza, etc... I don't quite know their role except that they might have been people we helped to protect.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 18, 2010)

I walked into a Dims Orgy....

That's all you need to know.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 18, 2010)

I had a long talk with Albert Einstein. He was a nice guy, and did his best to not make me feel stupid. It didn't work, but I appreciated the effort on his part.


----------



## Micara (Sep 18, 2010)

I took a nap today and dreamed that my mom was flying me in an airplane, and we had just been to the moon where I had purchased some books. (?) She was attempting to land it, but instead we were barreling down a street in this huge plane at breakneck speed. And it was raining down huge chunks of ice all over the road, and the cars in front of us kept crashing into each other as my mom maneuvered the plane around them. I remember seeing a fire engine crash into an ambulance. The next thing I know, my mom had landed us safely at the airport, and we all got off the plane. 

Have no idea what this means.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Dreamt I was back in college (partially true) and living in NYC- and had a full 5 courses load- and was living there and paying for my apt< which had no locks on the doors or windows, and I ddin't really know the neighborhood

then I had been at my parents condo in FL (they were both still alive) and they were driving back on icey / snowy roads and weren't in touch with us, I was sharing the room with my sister- and they finally returned and brought us back all kinds of techno gifts- then we couldnt' locate our luggage at the airport when we returned (in nyc again i think) and found it and then it dissappeared- had to walk through a prison yard and get taunted heavily carrying very odd long luggage (no idea what i was carrying)...

cooking seafood meals to last the week-and everyone eating them before I got to them

wow nothing but heavy symbolism in every dream ( and symbolism was a word that was part of the school scene in the movie I watched late last nite)*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2010)

*last nite was not a good sleep...just remember bits and pieces from the dream....was at the beach I believe with my grandmother (dead decades now)...and was practicing patience and tolerance to make her happy and get around to please her.....

the only parallel i can find to life is that my 86 yr old father had minor surgery yesterday and is still HERE and doing pretty well *


----------



## Dromond (Sep 28, 2010)

I dreamed that Jackie and I were Alton Brown's guests for dinner. The dream took place on his show set. Interpret THAT for me.


----------



## Ola (Sep 28, 2010)

Zombie Apocalypse. *starts pointing randomly* You were there, and YOU were there, and you were all DEAD! 

No, seriously, I was the only survivor.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 28, 2010)

I dreamed that someone kidnapped a beautiful baby.
She was crawling around the Mall at Short Hills which is one of the most opulent malls in the US...even the restrooms are like palaces, and she was such a determined baby that no one had the nerve to bother her.
She was searching for a pair of pink pearl earrings that were shaped like little snowmen--a smaller pearl on top of a larger one, with a bow on top, and bright cotton candy pink.
As she was crawling into a restroom and shoving a door open, a man swooped down and scooped her up and I woke up and sat up and said WTF was that?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 29, 2010)

I dreamt that I was at my graduation ceremony for completing my high school diploma (which hasn't happened yet) and I had 2 dates surrounded by my friends and family. When I got my diploma I felt empty inside. I sat back down at the table and everyone was cheering and crying of joy. Then I started crying because I didn't feel like it was a special moment at all and like all that work to get my diploma was a waste of time and only my one date to the right of me understood my reason for crying and held onto me while everyone congratulated me which made things worse.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 30, 2010)

Last night I dreamed about being a groupie with some friends, being a match set up by the Millionaire Matchmaker without even trying to be part of it, battling evil people in a war to take over the world, and introducing friends and family to funny guys I know online and having them fawn the most over Christov. 

All that in ONE continuous dream. Though not necessarily in that order.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 30, 2010)

After talking to a couple of people recently about my brother graduating from university, it finally got into my dreams.

I dreamt i was going to University in BOURNMOUTH. I've never even been to Bournmouth, but for some reason the very thought of being there was frightening in this dream. I dreamt i had nowhere to live and was panicing but somehow ended up in a claustrophobic completely white room with only a bed and a chest-of-drawers, staring out of a tiny window at the University campus in the dead of night.

Honestly....i have no idea.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 30, 2010)

I dreamed I was on a pale gold couch, kissing a handsome man...I was leaning on him and between kisses I would pop chocolates into his mouth. We got chocolate all over our faces and he held me down and licked it off my face like a dog while I screeched and we both laughed like crazy. It was a very happy dream.

He had the same dream that night, only it was cookies I was putting in his mouth.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 30, 2010)

Last night I dreamed that my laptop snapped in two, which somehow translated into me being made homeless. I felt extremely sorry for myself, as did half the world, and I even got a visit off my old university crush. I then had to wade through inexplicable flood water to get his wallet from his sock draw for him; then decided that was a bit of an odd thing to do and woke up.

:happy:


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 1, 2010)

Last night, I dreamt that I was sleeping over at my boyfriend's house and that, when we woke up, we went downstairs and his mom was there--and she was in a sweater and undies, getting ready for work. 

I have previously dreamt about his younger brother, too. In this dream, his brother was the opposite of everything he is in real life. So he was sort of short, blonde, and very very fat. He and I did laundry together.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 2, 2010)

it was sooo real darn it wish it had been real best dream in forever

I dreamt I was auditioning to become a muppeteer and the first part we had to make a muppet and I made one with this long slinky purple dress with ruffles at the bottom then we had to do this test with these puppets that went puppets just like rods with the x bit you move at the top marionette style and they asked us to convey different moods with them 
And mine got all tangled and yet I still managed to pull it off
then we were all talking and waiting and I was one of four that got called to the front of the roomand everyone else had a yes under their name but I had a no but I got the call back to the next round of auditions and was sooo excited was a pretty cool dream


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't remember it all, Just that it involved Scooby, Shaggy, Velma, and I investigating some weird old warehouse haunted by a clown. :doh:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 4, 2010)

I've been fighting to save the world and my friends a lot in recent dreams. Too many novels a la Stiegg Larson I suppose. I never remember details, just feelings. And I feel like a damaged superhero.

I would like to be dreaming right now, but I can't seem to remember that I am now officially too old to drink coffee after 6pm. <twiddles thumbs>


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 6, 2010)

I have had a dream before where I was at my old company which is very proper and I had to go to another department and to do so meant I had to go to the front of the building, the lobby and go into a different area which sort of describes the real way--only I took the wrong door and slipped into a different world and it turned out that my company secretly created this sort of mystical mall/indoor play land for adults (not necessarily sexual) and it had several floors like a real mall.

The first time I had the dream I had gone into a store that sold magic carpets...etc...so everything had a meaning besides being luxurious or beautiful and I was able to find my way back to my office in the first dream by finding a sumptuous theatre that my company actually (in the first dream) did allow us to know about--I found a doorway back there...

But this time the mystical mall and playground was much much larger and more beautiful and for the life of me I couldn't find my way back and somehow I asked for help or she just came to me but a little brown-haired fairy with magical glittering eyes who didn't speak much (if at all really) joined me to help me get back home.

As we were looking for doorways and elevators people would stop us or delay us or ask us for passwords or secret gestures we didn't know or IDs we didn't have so we would have to keep looking for more doors and elevators.

I had a feeling we were on the second floor and needed a down elevator and some of them were only up, etc..(weird things like that) and we were walking in the mall looking around and I saw something like a clinic only it was for mystics, psychics, therapists, etc. and the directory on the side listed my former visiting nurse as a practitioner of Tao, Reiki, Guided Imagery etc. 

I was delighted to see his name and considered delaying my search to go in...the entrance was shaped like a fireplace you had to stoop into to get in..but my fairy or magical friend was urging me to continue. 

She had an idea that we had to go into a garbage collection room, a back way if you will and she talked to all the workers who were all magical too and told them she was helping me get back and they were cool and let me in and we had to pause and let chutes of garbage pass in front of us..one even set fire and she was steps ahead of me but always looking back to make sure I was okay.

We came upon a big room with many doorways, one of which we took to get in and there was a lot of gourmet prepared food in there and a chef getting ready to either go on TV or prepare to make a feast for someone famous or something important..he was famous himself and before he turned around to look at me he was excited and was going to offer me something but when he saw me his face crumbled up in anger and contempt and disgust and he said something unkind while my fairy friend stood by watching and I told him off and said before you saw me I was fine cos you thought I was someone important or special coming in but when you saw me you dismissed me. I pity you. And I moved on and the magical person accompanied me, sometimes following, sometimes leading.

We found another doorway to try and there was a service table blocking it and I looked around it and on the floor laying there comfortably was an orange tiger-striped cat who looked up at me.

I'm not sure if it communicated with me but the door wasn't the right one so we kept walking and wandering and had a couple of false starts and finally I found the theatre where I had finally gotten home the first time. And my friend said, Will you take me with you?" and I said, "I had planned it all along."

And I woke up before we found the door but it was implied in the dream I would find my way and my friend came into what would be a new world for her but it was okay cos she was my friend and I would help her this time...and I jumped out of bed and ran downstairs and typed all this out.

It was so vivid and colorful...I mean the doorway to the therapists office...I can still see it...the mantle and framework of a fireplace..rather Looking-Glass/Alice and orange-y wood with an exaggerated cartoon-ish grain and all of it was lovely.

I remember how little and little I wanted to go back but at least wanted to know the way cos something pressing needed to be done at the office but it was less and less of a big deal. 

I wish you could have seen what I dreamed. Everything I saw was delightful, hopeful and full of promise-- one opulent store after another with beautiful things that all had mystical meaning...everything color color color and textures and magic was in the air like perfume or glitter. The adult play area had clouds and low light as if in a dream itself-- lots of blues, grays,and purples.

ANYWAY--that was what I dreamed this morning right before I woke up.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 8, 2010)

*some very crazy dreams lately!!
1/flying dream..was so coooooool
2/ next one was about being w/3 gogrgeous women + 4 men and some wild sexual stuff i won't be explicit about..and we were all dressed up and one was a super high roller...and we were in gowns and going to drink champagne and nz lamp chops...........

well I actually did buy my first gown and am going to bosses daughters bk tie wedding SUndAY!!!!! pics to come!!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 9, 2010)

*last nite...i was trying on some thigh high chaps? that makes no sense...i think they were just amazing thigh high boots, and they fit perfectly and were beautiful and $135...why didn't i buy them in dream land so i could wear them today when I go riding!!!

2nd dream was, my roommate of 25 yrs ago..came back.....i was contemplating what colors to paint the rooms again....i live in a log home now....no walls to paint lolol*


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 12, 2010)

I had a weird dream that my best friend was pregnant and about to marry her boyfriend. In the middle of the night, she gave birth, and the next day we were rushing to do the wedding. She wore a beautiful pearl-colored dress, and wanted her bridesmaids (me and her aunt) to wear red dresses. But in all the rushing, we lost our dresses. So her aunt flew the coop, and I was left to wear (Because she demanded it be red) a red plaid halter-style-one-piece outfit. (_Yeah..._)

SO freaking weird.


----------



## veggieforever (Oct 12, 2010)

Last night I dreamed I was standing in a REALLY long Q in Asda (Britain's equivilent of Wal-Mart) and people were rushing up to me speaking sooooo quickly and trying to hand me things! I kept seeing faces I knew who could help me out but because of all the others"faffing" and fussing around and over me - they never seen me and I was just like AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol  The Q was singular and seemed to go on forever. So much so I couldn't even see the check-out. Maybe I spend too much time in supermarkets! lol 

Well, you did ask what I dreamed last night!! 

I have not a scooby-doo what it means 

Any ideas...? 

xXx


----------



## Paquito (Oct 12, 2010)

I had a dream last night that I had to go back to high school because somehow, the place lost seven of my credits.

Fucking nightmare.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2010)

I have been having some very vivid dreams lately, after what seemed like a long period of not being able to recall my dreams at all. Last night I had an unsettling dream that I was on my way to a gig and I got into a bad car accident. The night before I had a dream that I went into a restaurant where some people were meeting after a funeral and I ran into an old female friend of mine from college (and it was interesting because in real life she is not terribly full figured, but in my dream she was very thick and voluptuous.) 

It's interesting to note that I have been seeing a lot of old faces from the past. People I haven't seen or talked to in years. Not sure what the significance of it is, but it's making me feel old. lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 16, 2010)

*i had a dream about driving my brothers Porsche turbo really out of sorts and not being able to stay in the lines, all over the road....was meeting family at a spa? and i wanted to get waxed and pedicure...and they were too booked for waxing and the pedicure sucked 

i just started wearing makeup and am experimenting to learn/practice putting it on...was out w/3 gfs last nite and they told me it was way too much and should be much more subtle...i liked it the way it was*


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 16, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I had a dream last night that I had to go back to high school because somehow, the place lost seven of my credits.
> 
> Fucking nightmare.



Yeah, I 've had those dreams before. They are horrible - you have to go back to high school because you didn't graduate on some technicality like a missing credit or something. They say those dreams are a result of you feeling like you are being "held back" or repressed in life, or frustration over a lack of progress in a certain situation (such as a stalled project or a denied raise or promotion at work.) I tend to think that this is true.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 16, 2010)

Last night I dreamt that I was a personal assistant to Berry Gordy and that I was helping him tear down the old Motown studios, and that he let me keep Stevie Wonder's old Rhodes piano. Kinda felt sad, yet awesome at the same time.


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 16, 2010)

I had a dream this morning and it was so weird.

I was in a really big, dark forest. I saw a tree stump covered in moss. Next to it was the body of a woman. I softly brushed the hair out of her face, trying to figure out who she was. I heard a loud flapping noise as a man with wings appeared just above my head. His wings were huge and covered in gray feathers. Instead of feet, he had the talons of a predatory bird. It was a scary sight, but I wasn't afraid. I lifted up my arms and he grabbed them strongly with his claws. He lifted me off the ground, his gigantic wings creating such an intense wind against my skin. 

We flew. 


then I woke up.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 16, 2010)

I've had like 3 Harry Potter dreams in the last two weeks. Weird.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 18, 2010)

I had two dreams where I was Iron Man. In the first I was in an extremely fancy private jet. I looked down and saw the glowing chest piece through my shirt. I put my hand on it and pressed it slightly and suddenly the suit started to materialize over my legs. The jets activated and I floated around the plane for a little bit. I pressed the piece once more and more of the suit materialized over my chest and arms. I floated to the door and the flight attendant opened it, I pressed the button and the mask went over my face and I was off flying through the air speeding doing barrel rolls and whatnot. It was amazing, then I woke up.

The second one I was in a big empty plane and the door opens and I get pushed out before I know whats going on. I tumbled through the air for 10 seconds then I felt the chest piece again and transformed before I fell to my death.

Sweet.


----------



## GentleSavage (Oct 18, 2010)

In my dream I was a computer in a dark, like pitch black dark, room. The only glow was of the computer screen, and I couldn't see a desk or any other than the monitor and mouse. (I sometimes even felt like I was the computer).

So anyways I'm on a youtube like site, checking out videos, and there's this one in the corner of the screen titled "Hunter and his prey". My mouse kept sliding to this thumbnail link of the video, and I kept trying to keep it away, convinced that if I clicked on it bad things would happen. Suddenly and without my control the mouse clicks on it.

The dream then shifts to the world inside of the. It is a campsite with a fire. I, now a hunter (for some reason I feel native american), am sleeping by the fire with a rifle across my chest. I hear a crack in the woods around me that causes me to awaken. Soon I can feel hot breath on my right ear and neck, and a faint growling. Before I can do anything else the wolf (I think it's a wolf at least) lunges at me, tearing my throat out.

At this point I literally jump up in my bed gasping for air and grabbing at my neck. I woke up at 6:11 AM, and I couldn't fall asleep for another hour and a half. I was lying under my covers shaking. It was crazy real, so real that I can still feel the wolf's breath on my neck when I think about it.

So I guess this was more of a nightmare than a dream...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 19, 2010)

I dreamt I had to keep re-saying something to a guy I was apparently crushing on, because he couldn't hear me. Then suddenly I went mute, and he ignored me for some prettier girl who was chatting him up, so I went into another room and smoked some weed with some topless "Hippie" dressed women.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Oct 19, 2010)

My dream came from left center. In my dream I shopped for fabric and sewed curtains in a strange apartment. I woke up feeling at peace and relaxed. It was odd. 

I have not sewn curtains in over ten years. It was a nice apartment.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 20, 2010)

*I dreamed I was hired as an art teacher at my own Elementary School. and somehow I did no planning (and was kinda clueless why i was hired) I immediately bonded w/the other art teacher and there was a black dude that rode a harley to his classroom, and they served us HOT DOGS at 7am........*


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 20, 2010)

Lately I've been having really random dreams, like last night the only thing I remember lots of zombies and I think I was a zombie lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 20, 2010)

I had a dream that I was hanging out with my crushes, we were all bowling, then we all went to a huge hotel room, broke out soda and pizza, and were playing videogames until dawn. Then I kissed one of my two 'impossible crushes' and everyone got mad, and left me. 


..It was..really..really fucked up. 
Almost like those VH1 "Love" competition-based reality shows.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 20, 2010)

Since seeing this thread a few days ago I've stopped remembering my dreams. WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO ME?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 21, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Since seeing this thread a few days ago I've stopped remembering my dreams. WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO ME?


..Remember that Blue Flash Memory Eraser from *Men in Black*? 

Oh no wait, you _don't_.. 


 This is my Theory.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 21, 2010)

I can't quite remember the dream I had in the middle, but when I did a wake back to bed attempting a lucid, I just dreamed that it was already a snowy winter. Timing seems to affect how strong striking my REM cycle works.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 23, 2010)

*Had a strange dream about a black and white spotted FURRY snake with one set of tiny legs in back...it was almost cuddly...and I AM TERRIFIED of snakes......i was at a huge party for 100's and 100's and had no idea how wealthy a friend of mine was....we all slept at his house and had to shower lying down under cover?...there was an amazing feast....and all was extravagant*


----------



## Paquito (Oct 23, 2010)

I had a dream last night that my friend needed me to model different celebrities for some sort of project. I just remember the last one being Katy Perry in California Girls. I had two cans of whipped cream attached to my chest and started spraying.

Interesting...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 23, 2010)

I Dreamt Me and my crush hung out and played videogames. It was uber-tastic fun. Wish it wasn't a dream kind of fun. Lol!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 23, 2010)

I can't remember it, but it was one of the most vivid dreams I had in awhile.
One of my more successful wake back to beds.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 5, 2010)

*a very strange dream about hanging out with someone that was apparently doing illegal adoptions and she and her birth children all went to prison and I as well....her kids basically grew up in there......she spent 40+ yrs in there. 
it was about all the kinds of torture we/she/they were subjected to with some random hot sex w/sexy prison guards?????????*


----------



## Paquito (Nov 5, 2010)

I had a dream that I was bffls with Willow Smith. We played hide-and-seek and then whipped our hair.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 5, 2010)

*Sounds to me like someone watches too much skinimax before bed *



Last night I had a dream I was with my grandmother and my mom, inside a huge house, that was apparently haunted by my grandfather. Then he appeared, and was holding hands and dancing in a circle with another older gentleman, and he had some weird crown on his head. We then went to a carnival type place that looked like it was in some kind of gym [mind you we never left the 'house' ] where we had to shoot arrows at balloons to win a prize. Then I asked who the gentlemen was and why my grandfather was still holding his hand, and a whole like mob of people showed up, explaining how my grandfather was a self-hating gay man in life, and they asked me to take his crown from him. I gave the mob of people a huge lecture, refused to pull the crown, and my grandfather hugged me. Then I woke up, because I had a freaking leg cramp. >.O


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Was at a biker rally....and there were TONS OF HUGE BHM working the counter. and I had one take off my shirt, cause it was stuck on my elbow and I was braless..and then he helped me put on another one....while i was getting bike advice/opinions...gfs were cooking spare ribs and corn bread? and the highlight of the nite was the BODEANS...a band i haven't thought about in 20 yrs*


----------



## Paquito (Nov 10, 2010)

I had three dreams about Michael Myers (Halloween, not the actor). The 1st two kinda played out like a film series, the second being a sequel. I think I survived, but I can't remember. Anyway, the 3rd one ended up with Michael Myers being in the Harry Potter world. I don't remember a lot of specifics, but I know that they weren't able to kill him with spells and shit. It was freaky.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 10, 2010)

had a dream about the zombie apocalypse. seemed real until i got woke up by a big ass rotweiler jumping on my bed.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 10, 2010)

I dreamt I was laying in bed talking with my crush, we were close, snuggled in tight, it was the best dream I've had this whole year. :really sad: _One of those "I don't wanna wake up but craaaap I have to pee!" kind of dreams. _


----------



## Bettie Bomb (Nov 10, 2010)

At the moment I can't think of specific details of any dreams - but I have been having some weird ones... 

I don't have cable - so I've been watching seasons of "Dexter"... so I have dreams about killers...

And I've been watching "Six Feet Under".. so I've been having dreams of death... but not scary or sad death.. it's kinda weird. But yeah.. those are my most recent dreams.

Awhile back I was having dreams that were really scary. In my dream I felt like someone was in my room.. and I would wake up...and I actually had the feeling that someone was in my room. It was soooooo creepy. I had that dream 2 times... I was living with a weird roommate.. after that second time I started locking my bedroom door and didn't have that dream again. 

I think it's time for me to have some happy dreams


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 11, 2010)

* I went an adopted a baby, which i dyed....(it alternated between a small dog and baby)....while i was on lunch break and looking at condos to rent, I did all kinds of work on this condo, painting, etc with my parents inc my mom (dead 11 yrs now).....then I went to another condo, but the guy was too hung over to show me anything, but the apt was all windows on both sides with an incredible view of mts that we don't have here, and when I got back from lunch break, there was a bill for $12,000 for the damage I did from some insurance co that knew my boss, asking her to forward it to me 

WHOA........*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 12, 2010)

*I was in Paris, another biker kinda rally..but I was hanging with my 18 yr old nephew too.....there were tons of desserts :smitten: and love was all around and sleeping bags and camping.......just pieces i remember now*


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 14, 2010)

I dreamed that he asked me to go with him. Im kinda hoping he really does, cause I sure as shit would drop everything for him.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 14, 2010)

I had a bizarre and rather disturbing dream that my brother and I were in pursuit of a young teenage boy and girl who were brother and sister, we were chasing them clear across the country. We wanted to follow them back to where they came from, though I am not exactly sure why. We ended up chasing them all the way to the west coast and across the Pacific ocean to Hawaii, where a massive tidal wave came and washed us all up on the shore, killing the young boy who we had been chasing. The boy's sister was very sad and my brother and I told her how sorry we were, and that it was all a big misunderstanding. 

I am not sure what this all means, except that I had been watching some really bad gangster movies from the 70s before I went to bed, and maybe that had some kind of influence.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 14, 2010)

I could dream like this if I had one of my mom's bean burritos too late at night. 



LJ Rock said:


> I had a bizarre and rather disturbing dream that my brother and I were in pursuit of a young teenage boy and girl who were brother and sister, we were chasing them clear across the country. We wanted to follow them back to where they came from, though I am not exactly sure why. We ended up chasing them all the way to the west coast and across the Pacific ocean to Hawaii, where a massive tidal wave came and washed us all up on the shore, killing the young boy who we had been chasing. The boy's sister was very sad and my brother and I told her how sorry we were, and that it was all a big misunderstanding.
> 
> I am not sure what this all means, except that I had been watching some really bad gangster movies from the 70s before I went to bed, and maybe that had some kind of influence.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 15, 2010)

I feel left out because I can't ever remember my dreams. I close my eyes, and when I open them, it's morning. I'm all sorts of jealous.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 15, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel left out because I can't ever remember my dreams. I close my eyes, and when I open them, it's morning. I'm all sorts of jealous.



How do you do that? I never have a night without dreams, and some of them are pretty out there lol. I love dreaming, even the kooky ones.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 15, 2010)

I had a sweet wee dream that I was laying on a bed with someone, just relaxing and talking. He leans over toward the floor on his side of the bed, and returns with a carton of cigarettes. My first reaction was surprise and then disappointment because he told me he didn't smoke, so I asked him why did he hide it from me. He lights up a cigarette and says "No no, baby, it's ok....watch this." He took a drag on the the all of a sudden lit ciggie, and blew a waft of bright blue butterflies into my face. Pretty soon the whole bedroom was full of them, and they kept tickling at my skin. Very nice


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 17, 2010)

I had a dream where I had to save this girl I really like from being kidnapped by some evil shadow demon thing. The strange thing, though, is she was trapped in random TV shows. And the evil shadow demon thingie pulled her in the TV through one of those giant projection screens. Basically it was a big chase, and in each TV show, I had to fight some powered-up-by-the-forces-of-darkness villian who the evil shadow demon thing allied with. In order, I had to fight:

1. Bowser (Mario series)
2. Mewtwo (Pokemon, obviously)
3. Vilgax (from the first Ben 10, not the more recent Vilgax)
4. Plankton in a giant robot (Spongebob, unfortunately)
5. Darth Vader (Star Wars, duh)

It was all good though because I had help from some heroes. Namely, in order, again:

1. Mario and Luigi (helped with Bowser)
2. Sonic the Hedgehog and Shadow the Hedgehog (helped with Mewtwo, oddly)
3. Ben Tennyson (16-year-old Ben 10, helped with Vilgax)
4. Danny Phantom (helped with that damn robot)
5. Scott Pilgrim (helped with Darth Vader, and it was EPIC)

Then the demon dude made me fight a shadow demon copy of myself, alone. On the moon, no less. I won that fight, using the Power of Love (again, Scott Pilgrim), in an epic swordfight. Then finally it was time to fight the demon dude in this totally awesome battleground that's totally indescribale (because it was WAAAAAY too awesome to remember, duh). He became like 50 feet tall, grew these tattered demon wings and long horns, four arms, and four glowing red eyes. The Power of Love sword turned out to be too weak to fight him with, so when all hope seemed lost, using the strength and hope from the heroes, the Power of Love leveled up into Excaliber (again, weird). Excaliber then gave me the strength to defeat that evil demon. Then me and the girl went home through the screen portal thing. Then we kissed. lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 17, 2010)

*I dreamt that someone I used to drink with (he was a bartender) popped bACK into my life and wanted to go to see FURTHUR w/me tonite...but first he sent me a bunch of pictures to WARN ME HE GAINED ALOT OF WEIGHT :smitten:
ya pretty much total fantasy dream LOLOL.....and in betwixt getting all his texts, I was in FAO Schwartz in NYC? w/ 3 small children......and we kept losing one of them........*


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 24, 2010)

I recently dreamt that I was given a small bag of weed to sell at a taxi rank, and at the end of the sales I would receive a reward. I figured it would be an easy task and agreed. The problem was, that no one would buy any from me. I also discovered that as each person said no, the bag and it's contents grew. So by the time I had gotten down the line of people waiting for a ride (not one person said yes!), I had a HUGE bag of the stuff that I had to tuck under my arm because of the weight. 

No idea what it means, but I do remember being in a very good mood during the dream.


----------



## goatboy (Nov 25, 2010)

How strange. Last night I dreamed I was growing a small plant in my closet. The night before it looked like Charlie Browns' Christmas tree. When I went to look at it again It was huge and thick with buds. :shocked:


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 27, 2010)

I had the WEIRDEST dream ever last night, and it started out on here. 

There was something bothering me, so I posted about it. Which led to someone telling me that I secretly wanted anal sex  Next scene, I was contemplating this, but in some weird house with a friend. And we decided we should get drunk, and went looking for a bottle of vodka. I THINK we found something in a gaming console........I don't know why it was filled with alcohol, but it was. Next scene I was walking around a BAD part of my village with a joint...and somehow wandered REALLY far. And it started to get dark, so I tried to make my way back home even though I didn't really recognize a lot; it was PITCH black out. Then walking by a mechanic shop, some guy tried to catch me so he could....cook me. And then I made it home and locked myself in the kitchen cause someone was trying to come into it...so I locked all the doors. And when I finally unlocked them, I went to play with a poodle. 


........is staying up til 7 because of 6 cups of tea a bad idea?


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 28, 2010)

I have many dreams every night, last night though I had my usual reoccurring nightmare of coming out to people from my past and the backlash of hat was horrendous...


----------



## riplee (Nov 28, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> So by the time I had gotten down the line of people waiting for a ride (not one person said yes!), I had a HUGE bag of the stuff that I had to tuck under my arm because of the weight.



Let me know if you're still holding.

Before waking this morning I was traveling on a motorcycle trip with a couple of friends, one whom I couldn't identify. I had a great sense of fun and freedom during this dream. For quite some time I've been thinking about getting a motorcycle.


P.S. This collective dream journal is cool!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 28, 2010)

*i stilll can't shake a dream I had a few nights ago...having to do with making some kind of seafood stew...and deciding this MAssive scarey snake belonged in it too...it was dead and the skeleton ended up a tangled mess in my hair and freaked me out TOTALLLY..........apparently even days later.......*


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 29, 2010)

riplee said:


> *Let me know if you're still holding*.
> 
> Before waking this morning I was traveling on a motorcycle trip with a couple of friends, one whom I couldn't identify. I had a great sense of fun and freedom during this dream. For quite some time I've been thinking about getting a motorcycle.
> 
> ...



LOL...I would have happily sold you the whole bag! I never got to see what my reward was. If I have the dream again, I am just going to smoke the lot to find out, and save myself a heap of time


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 13, 2010)

I was on a team of spies. Like in the movies. lol I had all the good equipment and was seen as weak physically but that I could endure and I was fast.

I used a few weapons, but I had some crazy spy gear with me. We were in a huge building I remember with a library and for some reason it was filled with some people we had to catch. All I had was a pistol and knife at the time, but I had mind control as well. So I used it to cause confusion and not so much damage. 

Then we ran outside and pulled out something that looked like a neuralizer, but it was a bigger and emitted a green light instead of red. It didn't erase minds, but it simply cloaked the team we became invisible. We just used the time to run off.

We ran into a field and there was an enemy base up ahead. I said something about if I take their orbs (Which in this context was more like souls), that I can morph into them. I did something to coax them into attacking us foolishly and then it was just a really vivid battle scene. Eventually I did morph into one of them (Kind of like prototype yes lol), I sneaked in, planted a bomb, and blew it up. It ended with us walking out with smoke in the background. 

I listened to a binaural called "To dreams unsettled"
http://cdn.sleepphones.com/ToDreamsUnsettled.mp3 (It's freeeee)
I think that helped alot. lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 14, 2010)

man my dreams are often times crazy,but usually make some kind of sense.i study up on dreams to find out what do they mean and i usually hit the mark.but the other day i dreamt i was buying a new acoustic guitar in the store and even one was clapping. but i have been thinking of buying a new one so that is probably why.lol


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm surprised i never saw this thread before  I have crazy vivid wacked out dreams all the time lol...so i already <3 this thread

I think my latest dream was because my leg was hurting in my sleep lol, that's what it HAS to be because it's so utterly fucked up lol...

I dreamt that one of my friends was having issues with her leg while we were sitting in her living room and she got a saw and just started sawing it off. I was like HOLY SHIT...but she kept sawing. In reality, the meat would be all jagged and stuff while sawing off a leg, but hers looked more like a slab of meat you'd find at a store...she got to the last part and asked me to saw the rest off and i was like...no way, sorry....i would if i could but i just can't.....

and that was the end of that lol

I had another dream that there was a snake in the yard. It was metallic silver and it had already bitten my mother. I was yelling at everyone trying to warn them. My aunt had jumped up on some sort of wooden plank or something to get away from it, but just as she was pulling up her foot, the snake jumped and struck her on the very tip of her big toe.

I'm sure there will be more to come...these are tame compared to some of the crazy vivid detailed dreams i've had lol


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 14, 2010)

About a beautiful boy that I :wubu: Sighhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 15, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> I'm surprised i never saw this thread before  I have crazy vivid wacked out dreams all the time lol...so i already <3 this thread
> 
> I think my latest dream was because my leg was hurting in my sleep lol, that's what it HAS to be because it's so utterly fucked up lol...
> 
> ...





Snake 

To see a snake or be bitten by one in your dream, signifies hidden fears and worries that are threatening you. Your dream may be alerting you to something in your waking life that you are not aware of or that has not yet surfaced. Alternatively, the snake may be seen as phallic and thus symbolize temptation, dangerous and forbidden sexuality. In particular, to see a snake on your bed, suggests that you are feeling sexually overpowered or sexually threatened. You may be inexperienced, nervous or just unable to keep up. If you are afraid of the snake, then it signifies your fears of sex, intimacy or commitment. The snake may also refer to a person around you who is callous, ruthless, and can't be trusted. As a positive symbol, snakes represent healing, transformation, knowledge and wisdom. It is indicative of self-renewal and positive change. meanings by DreamMoods.com 

To see the skin of a snake in your dream, represents protection from illnesses. 

To see a snake with a head on each end in your dream, suggests that you are being pulled in two different directions. You are feeling overburdened and do not know whether you are coming or going. Your actions are counterproductive. Perhaps the dream represents some complicated love triangle. Alternatively, the dream signifies your desires for children. If you see a two-headed snake in your dream, then it refers to cooperation and teamwork in some relationship. 

To dream that you are eating a live snake, indicates that you are looking for intimacy or sexual fulfillment. Your life is lacking sensuality and passion. If you vomit or throw up the snake, then it may mean that you are overcompensating for something that is lacking in your life. You may be rushing into something.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 15, 2010)

i actually think that general dream interpreting mechanisms are too vague to really interpret a complex individual's dream...i happen to know what that dream means to me...i just didn't share it lol.

my mom is an overly religious nut job and so is my aunt..she's just not AS much of a nut job as my mother lol...hence, why it only got her on the tip of her toe 





HeavyDuty24 said:


> Snake
> 
> To see a snake or be bitten by one in your dream, signifies hidden fears and worries that are threatening you. Your dream may be alerting you to something in your waking life that you are not aware of or that has not yet surfaced. Alternatively, the snake may be seen as phallic and thus symbolize temptation, dangerous and forbidden sexuality. In particular, to see a snake on your bed, suggests that you are feeling sexually overpowered or sexually threatened. You may be inexperienced, nervous or just unable to keep up. If you are afraid of the snake, then it signifies your fears of sex, intimacy or commitment. The snake may also refer to a person around you who is callous, ruthless, and can't be trusted. As a positive symbol, snakes represent healing, transformation, knowledge and wisdom. It is indicative of self-renewal and positive change. meanings by DreamMoods.com
> 
> ...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 15, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> i actually think that general dream interpreting mechanisms are too vague to really interpret a complex individual's dream...i happen to know what that dream means to me...i just didn't share it lol.
> 
> my mom is an overly religious nut job and so is my aunt..she's just not AS much of a nut job as my mother lol...hence, why it only got her on the tip of her toe




o i see.i was just trying to help sorry.but yes only the individual knows what there dreams mean to them,but i must admit studying up on dream meanings has helped me figure dreams out much better though.i think there is definitly something to the dream meanings,there is always some type of truth to them i feel.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 16, 2010)

ok, i just had one of the weirdest dreams i've had in a long while....I woke up from it all creeped out and cried while retelling it ....sooo creepy. I've never died in a dream before.

I dreamt that i was laying on a couch in what i think was maybe a retail store or something at first...and i was facing this old man who was laying on a couch a few feet away but he was facing me. I told him that i knew things were going to change for me when i would stand up, my leg was messed up and i would face downwards...but i knew things changed when i would stand up and i was facing upwards. The old man just listened to me and then we started counting down...5..4..3..2...1....and i knew that i died. I told him, i know i died but it doesn't feel like i died. A tear came down his face and he just nodded...and i said the same thing again. I said, it doesn't feel like anything changed. And he nodded again. We both just sat silently and passed a few tears...it wasn't that i was super sad, it was just a few tears for my life and that it had ended.

Then suddenly i was able to talk to this very very old couple who was still living. I told them, ya know when i died, it just didn't feel like anything happened....it felt like nothing changed but i knew that it did. They told me that sometimes when people die, that God takes the shock away from you so that you just pass over...and it's not traumatizing...and i said that was what it felt like.

The overall dream wasn't scary....it was scary when i woke UP lol....i'm still creeped out about it though.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 17, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> ok, i just had one of the weirdest dreams i've had in a long while....I woke up from it all creeped out and cried while retelling it ....sooo creepy. I've never died in a dream before.
> 
> I dreamt that i was laying on a couch in what i think was maybe a retail store or something at first...and i was facing this old man who was laying on a couch a few feet away but he was facing me. I told him that i knew things were going to change for me when i would stand up, my leg was messed up and i would face downwards...but i knew things changed when i would stand up and i was facing upwards. The old man just listened to me and then we started counting down...5..4..3..2...1....and i knew that i died. I told him, i know i died but it doesn't feel like i died. A tear came down his face and he just nodded...and i said the same thing again. I said, it doesn't feel like anything changed. And he nodded again. We both just sat silently and passed a few tears...it wasn't that i was super sad, it was just a few tears for my life and that it had ended.
> 
> ...



i have heard that when you die in a dream you will be born again in your waking life.but i know you don't really believe in that stuff so nevermind.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Dec 17, 2010)

the usual. just dreamt I was getting 'plowed' from behind really good and hard. But this time i s blind folded, other people's hands were groping me everywhere, speaking various languages I never heard before. felt like it went on forever. very erotic & confusing. when i woke up i heard music, like someone playing a flute. but no tv or radio was on. odd. but nice.


----------



## fatgirl04 (Dec 17, 2010)

I dreamt about someone that I have sort of been seeing lately . . . and it did not end well.

I have a feeling that I will break his heart eventually, but does that mean I go through with a relationship, or do I stop before we become emotionally compromised . . . like a vulcan . . . 

dreams are just too complicated!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 17, 2010)

Just lots of NREM sleep sadly. I was on my way to entering the vibrational state though. I woke up because it sounded like a fire alarm on my way down.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 18, 2010)

i dreamt that i slept through a history test...that was given outside at the corner of one of the major intersections at the Krystals in the parking lot lol

Well, i didn't just sleep through it, i also went to go get a drink from the drink machine and it kept spitting my money back out at me. Then it started spitting all kinds of money back out at me, like it was a slot machine...and i was happy to get the money but i was pissed off that i couldn't get a drink cuz i was really thirsty. Then, when i finally got it to take my money, i realized the only option was root beer...and i'm not a fan of root beer really...i have to be in the mood for it and that's very seldom. So then, i accidentally hit the wrong button and instead of getting the root beer, i wound up getting a honey bun...but it was some sort of organic honey bun and it had real honey on it...and i thought, ok, this is good for me so it's probably gonna taste like crap. It didn't...it was actually really good...but, after that, i was even more thirsty than i had been to begin with. So then, i laid down and that's when i missed the history test lol. So i was walking over to the testing site and gonna make up some crazy excuse as to why i missed the test in hopes that she would let me take it again. Which, i didn't feel prepared for the test in the first place, but...taking it and getting a bad grade would be better than not taking it at all...but it ended before i got to that part


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 19, 2010)

man,last night was one of those nights i had like 3 or 4 dreams in a row.all of them were sex dreams,with different women.:blink: then i had one where a green snake bit me ugh.lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 19, 2010)

I Dreamed my crush sent me a message on facebook saying he wanted to be with me, and we talked together about being a couple and how happy he was that I said yes, ect.


----------



## KingColt (Dec 19, 2010)

I was dreaming about work, so it was a borderline nightmare


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 19, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Dreamed my crush sent me a message on facebook saying he wanted to be with me, and we talked together about being a couple and how happy he was that I said yes, ect.




i've been there.lol i have had alot of dreams where my crushes are sending me messages,i wake up and check then realize it was just a dream they sent me nothing.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 19, 2010)

KingColt said:


> I was dreaming about work, so it was a borderline nightmare



i get horrible work dreams all of the time! 

i'm a waiter and i have dreams of there being tables in my bedroom and me having to get up and take care of them, lol. it sucks when you get up from that and have to go into work!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 19, 2010)

I had a weird boarding school dream we were (me and 2other girls from my year) in the tv room eating these awesome looking sandwiches

(although the room was completely the reverse of how it truly was) 

and watching something on tv and the boarding school nun sister carmel came in and told us we should be in study hall but it was ok and to not let anyone else see our sandwiches cause we wernt sposed to be eating in the tv room

odd because the tv room was the only place upstairs we were allowed to eat (a rule that was very rarely followed) 

and two because the only person other than sister carmel I know was there was a girl called tina

just another peek into my quirky subconscious


----------



## HayleeRose (Dec 20, 2010)

I had a dream last night that i worked at taco bell...how depressing is that? I am out of work, currently just doing babysitting for money. Apparently even in my dreams i cant get a good job.


----------



## JonesT (Dec 20, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> I had a dream last night that i worked at taco bell...how depressing is that? I am out of work, currently just doing babysitting for money. Apparently even in my dreams i cant get a good job.



Don't feel too bad I'm in the same situation


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 20, 2010)

I had a dream I felt I was being watched/stalked from outside some closed windows. [Curtains drawn, ect] But I was too terrified to run and lock the front door, so instead I ran upstairs to the room where my mom is sleeping, with a portable phone, and hid in this tiny closet that she has. I wedged myself in the back of it, with clothes piled ontop of me and infront of me, and I woke myself up, crying.. because in my dream, I heard an animal-like growl, and felt breath on my neck.


----------



## penguin (Dec 20, 2010)

I dreamt that I was back working at my old job, and Oprah came in to let me know that they were downsizing and I was fired. I knew I hadn't done anything wrong, so they couldn't just terminate me, so she said they had a nice severance package for me - $11.8 million. I said yes please! She transferred $10 million into my bank account immediately (the rest would take a few days), and I ran around telling my family what had happened, while waiting for my new keycard to arrive from the bank. 

I wouldn't say no to a nice $10 million


----------



## KingColt (Dec 20, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i get horrible work dreams all of the time!
> 
> i'm a waiter and i have dreams of there being tables in my bedroom and me having to get up and take care of them, lol. it sucks when you get up from that and have to go into work!



I hear you. When work is invading your dreams like it does ours, somthings wrong. So heres to us getting awesome jobs that will be worthwhile dreaming about


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 20, 2010)

Pretty good lucid last night. I listened to hemi sync, and my thoughts transitioned fairly easily into my dreams.
It was just a romantic dream that I played out fairly vividly. Maybe the same tonight if I am successful again, but I might change it up.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 20, 2010)

I had some pizza before bed on Saturday night and dreamed I was in an Agatha Christie style murder mystery: Victorian setting, body, detective, fancy clothes...only everyone had dog heads!

No, I don't get it, either, but it was a very cool dream.


Woof woof!

Dennis


----------



## Micara (Dec 21, 2010)

I dreamed that I went to the video store with Willowmoon and YourPlumpPrincess and we rented "The Bad News Bears" and a remake of "Teen Wolf"... not sure what this means.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 22, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> I had a dream last night that i worked at taco bell...how depressing is that? I am out of work, currently just doing babysitting for money. Apparently even in my dreams i cant get a good job.




well a job is a job,it's better to work at Taco Bell then to have no job at all.i would take a Taco Bell job right now.lol and being able to eat there would be awesome.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 22, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> Pretty good lucid last night. I listened to hemi sync, and my thoughts transitioned fairly easily into my dreams.
> It was just a romantic dream that I played out fairly vividly. Maybe the same tonight if I am successful again, but I might change it up.




i love the lucid dreams,always fun.:happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 22, 2010)

Micara said:


> I dreamed that I went to the video store with Willowmoon and YourPlumpPrincess and we rented "The Bad News Bears" and a remake of "Teen Wolf"... not sure what this means.




maybe it's youe self-consience saying that you want to spend some time with them.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sexy dream about Sting... from The Police.... old man fantasy.... ha ha


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 6, 2011)

*I haven't been dreaming lately at all.....what is that about....could my dreams be purely stress driven? as generally that's what they seem to be about......

but i had a wild dream last nite and i was immersed in ENTOURAGE and was helping ARI steal the best CREATIVE team around....it was a fun dream i'll say*


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Jan 6, 2011)

I had the same strange recurring dream about the Kardashians. I'm at their parent's house (I think I live there) hanging out with them, watching T.V. and talking to Kim, Khloe, etc. 

Then we go out, have fun, I wake up, and I'm like WTF?

I've never met any of the Kardashians in real life nor am I an obsessed fan so I don't know why I keep dreaming about them. Weird.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't remember what exactly I was dreaming about, but I know in mid-wakening I was dreaming a helicopter was going down [I live 4 blocks from a Helipad for flight-for-life, so I'm constantly hearing helicopters fly over my house.] ..turns out the noise I awoke to hear was just a Snow Plow. But holy crap, I was scared!


----------



## penguin (Jan 6, 2011)

I dream a lot, every night, multiple times. But since having a human alarm clock in the house, it's harder to remember them on waking. If I wake up before her, I have a better chance of doing it, but if she wakes me, pfft, out the door.

Last night my dream involved Roseanne and Dan (from the tv show Roseanne) finding a whale on the beach and inviting people down to look. The beach was _covered_ in garbage. Some guy was getting into trouble with some mafia types because he'd done something to piss them off, and he had to go kick the whale in the nads to make up for it. Then a friend of mine was writing letters to her dad and kids about what had been going on in her life and I was given one for some reason. Then I was at home and some idiot was driving down the street with this long chain hanging from the back of his car, and it had a large hook at the end. That was making a horrible noise and tearing up the street a bit. it got wrapped around my front fence, and I expected it to pull it down, but it didn't. My brother took the hook off and waited for the idiot to realise what had happened. There was some minor confrontation about it and the guy realised he was an idiot.

I'm sure there were more famous people in there somewhere, and the scenes all linked up better, but it's early and I didn't sleep well. I love dreams, though


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 8, 2011)

*I started dreaming again.....last nite was about some really hot ROCK BAND that I couldn't tell today what it was....and my brothers clients from *some* un-named old country.....and i was camping w/friends on our way to see *some hot rock band* and ended up getting sorta lost, but made it and had front row seats, but then had to baby sit his clients..and they wouldn't fit in one car...and couldn't find another car to get them wherever we were going..and 

:doh:
again more frustration in several dreams wrapped into one.........*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 8, 2011)

I was far too tired after the flight to try to induce a lucid or vivid dream. I only slept about six hours. There was a weird moment in the middle the night where I felt as if I somewhat projected though. I looked around the room and no one was here.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 11, 2011)

*i flew to SF to see a college friend I haven't seen in almost 25 yrs....I don't even remember why we aren't friends now..but I have searched for her and haven't found her...as I don't like this situation.....anyway in the dream I fly to SF and go to her apt, and its a huge loft, and her dog is there, and I have my dog with me too.....and there is just FOOOD EVERYWHERE, chocolate and sugary stuff, and she works at a fancy Parisian place and the entire bakery is in her loft as well as amazing breads and sweets everywhere, there are something like 20 fridges...just food everywhere....and interestingly there is no wine anywhere and i think that is what we fell out about....me accusing her of being a drunk...funny cause I am and have been sober going on 15 yrs....and then a coworker from baltimore shows up that is not friends with me at all....and then friends of hers just start dropping by...then we are watching some kinda porn and next thing i know we are in another world and it's everyman for himself, except there are stores sorta and old books and magazines and comfy sofas and my brother is there and some guy that i was with in SF and some friend from baltimore offers me to share his tent, but his wife is there and he makes some weird trade to use it....i am scared and want to be warm and there are mormons and its insanity*


----------



## penguin (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd love to learn to lucid dream properly. Any time I do become aware that I'm dreaming, I "swim" towards consciousness and wake up. It feels like when you're at the bottom of a swimming pool and you swim to the surface, neat, but annoying. I'll just have to tell myself that once I'm aware I'm dreaming to keep dreaming, I guess, and hope that one day it works!


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jan 11, 2011)

You can google how to induce a stronger, more consistent lucid dream. Different things work for different people. For some reason when I realize I'm dreaming my mind resets and I'm back in my bed. Once I get up I turn on a light switch. If I'm dreaming the light doesn't come on. The way I familiarized my subconscious with this is would stay up until i was really tired and right before I go to bed I would set my alarm for an hour later. Once I woke up from the alarm I would go to my light switch and turn it on (the light would come on cause I would be awake). Then I would go back to sleep. Worked for me almost every time.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 11, 2011)

I dreamed I was walking on the beach at sunset enjoying the warm balmy breeze, and the hot sand under my feet and the crashing waves.


----------



## penguin (Jan 11, 2011)

rg770Ibanez said:


> The way I familiarized my subconscious with this is would stay up until i was really tired and right before I go to bed I would set my alarm for an hour later.



Given my insomnia lately, that's not one I want to try!


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 13, 2011)

I dreamed that i was chosen to go on a training mission by a secret hitman that looked a LOT like Arnold Schwarzenegger and at night as a train passed through the tunnel of the subway, he emerged from the shadows in a dark Terminator-like leather jacket and shades and i followed him. I followed him to a countryside that looked a lot like a desert-colored The Sound of Music movie and he began to teach me how to shoot, and i remember starting to put my gun apart.. and the sun rose and the field got brighter and brighter and he vanished and i woke up.

It was cool, and i had watched the 1971 Charles Bronson film The Mechanic that night.


----------



## penguin (Jan 13, 2011)

I can't remember all the details, but Spirit Angel and Casting Pearls were both in there helping me.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 13, 2011)

penguin said:


> I can't remember all the details, but Spirit Angel and Casting Pearls were both in there helping me.


People are always dreaming that I'm helping them. That's a real compliment!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 19, 2011)

Nightmare turned into a lucid counter. lol


I ran up a dark hallway to meet some girl. I'm not 100% sure who it is because it was really dark for some reason (I have some idea), but in the end she stabbed me in my shoulder as blood rushed out. I was startled, but then in the middle I got up and said "You think I'm dead or something?" And I stabbed her right back.

If my subconscious is doing what it has done in the past, then I know exactly who it is. I'm not really sure what the message means. I'm hoping it means getting the vengeance I want.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 19, 2011)

I often have very vivid dreams, half the time they are fairly unpleasant. I'm hesitant to share any of them because they make me sound certifiable.. my husband's opinion anyway as I make him suffer through listening to me retell many of them when I wake up in the morning. He usually gets a laugh. My second dream was a hit with him this morning. 

In the first dream, I was on a very high floor in an office building with lots of windows. I was somehow on my last day of art school and felt I'd not produced enough work for a final evaluation (a feeling I actually had when school was ending 20 years ago), so I had just painted some mural on a wall (that was actually much better than anything I could ever paint!), signed it and was packing up my stuff. I walked around a corner and a helicopter hits the window, not really hard, it sort of a bumped into the building, breaking through a window and becoming stuck. People came running to the window and I say something about witnessing it, everyone's OK somehow, no fires, etc. Suddenly my husband and our cat are there. I say something about needing to photograph my art before we go. As I'm doing this, the helicopter is gone and there's some sort of steel beam going from the window out to the top of another building. I tell my husband to keep an eye on the cat, but he isn't listening and I watch as she goes out the window, down the beam and disappears. I start screaming and looking for her, but don't see her. I walk around the floor looking out the windows for her and people ask me what I'm freaking out about. I'm yelling that my cat is gone, she went out the window and disappeared. Then I spot her laying low on top of this tower, the wind is blowing really strong and it looks like she's fighting to hold on. I think OK maybe somehow someone can rescue her (knowing I couldn't), but then I worry about how skittish she is around strangers and that she will likely freak out and leap away from someone trying to grab her. I see someone approaching her from another rooftop and she does freak out and leaps towards another roof. I'm screaming, screaming.. and then I woke up. I had to get up to pee, but first had to find my cat who was of course sleeping soundly and comfortably on an ottoman in the livingroom.

My second dream was even more ridiculous and involved me rolling my mother out of an office building in a large plastic dog crate on wheels in the middle of the night into a parking garage full of thugs. She couldn't remember where our car was parked. I was upset and trying to remain calm, but also getting annoyed as I pleaded with her that it was important she try to remember and quickly. Then some sweet old woman is sitting there in chairs set up kind of like a doctor's waiting room. She hushes me and tells me I need to be more kind and patient with my mother, says "May God bless you." Crazy.

I'm not insane, but my dreams surely are. I'm on an anti-depressant and forgot to take it yesterday. I had a glass of red wine and some chocolate before bed. I don't know if any of this was an influence on what I dreamt because sadly, those were pretty typical for me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 19, 2011)

I Dreamt I was still at my crushes house, but it was just me and him hanging out. We were playing video games, and ended up kissing and talking about our feelings.

Then I realized it was a dream, which caused me to wake up.


----------



## JonesT (Jan 19, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Dreamt I was still at my crushes house, but it was just me and him hanging out. We were playing video games, and ended up kissing and talking about our feelings.
> 
> Then I realized it was a dream, which caused me to wake up.



I just hate it when I have dreams like that and wake up to find it was only a dream.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 19, 2011)

I constantly have great dreams that I wind up RUINING because I will think [in my dream] "Oh, this could never happen" and then that pessimism wakes me out of my sleep. 

/Head-Desk


----------



## penguin (Jan 19, 2011)

Last night involved Betty White being my grandmother, and it being her funeral. There was a bunch more, but I don't remember it


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 20, 2011)

*i have a very creepy dream about a bf that i lived with back in 1997-
he was still driving a truck, but wearing a TOUPE?
he had an infamous MULLETT back then LOLOL

he wanted to do stuff that JUST CREEPED me out
everything did in fact!!!!

wow that's one HUGE bullet i dodged...looking back*


----------



## BCBeccabae (Jan 20, 2011)

I dreamt of basically the exact thing that actually happened this morning, haha. which is rather boring, but ironic. 

BUT
a couple nights ago I did dream about the zombie apocalypse.
I was at my cousin's house, which is surrounded by orchards, looking up the drive way just waiting for them to start coming.
only they never did. rabid rottweilers who broke through the windows and were scary as shit did.
I ended up grabbing them by the neck with pliers and punching their heads to break their necks? haha, whatever works I guess.
the last thing I remember is wondering where my ex ex boyfriend was before I woke up.


----------



## Alicia33 (Jan 28, 2011)

Mine was weird......I was back in highschool, and I had on these short shorts, I was sitting at my desk and couldn't find my book for that class and I looked down and realized I hadn't shaved my legs and they were hairy and I was freaking out hoping no one would notice, then I woke up:huh: Crazy, crazy dreams I have


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 28, 2011)

I queued for FUCKING AGES for this extra special super-cool rollercoaster... then just as I was getting into my seat, my phone woke me up.

WHY does that always happen?


----------



## penguin (Jan 28, 2011)

My ex was being an ass  Since he's doing that in real life, it's not surprising I dreamt about him.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jan 28, 2011)

Last night I had a dream that I was at my senior prom... 

At first it was a sad dream, as every friend had a gorgeous date and a gorgeous dress. I was in a simply, slinky black dress and black heels, putting a corsage on myself. 

But then right as my party was about to leave my crush pulled up to my house and ran up to me. Him, in his 6'5" blonde, blue eyed, absolutely adorable self, ran up and hugged me, kissed me softly and asked me to prom.

The dream ended with us slow dancing under the buzzing electric lights in my school's courtyard. Beautiful

I WANT HIM TO ASK ME OUT ALREADY :/


----------



## lalatx (Jan 29, 2011)

I dreamed that I lived in my old place in the SOCO neighborhood of Austin and I was listening to live music from the back deck. I woke up and was sad b.c my old place now costs $2000 a month so there is no way I could ever live there again. Stupid dreams giving me false hopes.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 29, 2011)

My dreams never make any sense..but the last one I had from my nap earlier this evening..I walked over to my previous job to check on the insurance I had for something commercial (why, I don't know?). The front of the building had this thing something like what you see at some movie theatres where there's a lil window at the front. Well, I saw my friend coming up and just decided to walk inside. The girl I was training in commercial when I actually left there, was busy with someone. And the whole place seemed like it was some car dealership, with I don't know how many agents now (when there were only 4 Producers and 4 CSRs (including myself) when I worked there).

Some snooty bitch was at one of the tables and was looking at the schedule to see who could help me when this guy walks by and says he'll be with me in just a moment. Well, apparently, that was fast enough for snooty because she just directed me to go talk to one of the Producers. So I get back there to talk to him and for whatever reason, he is sitting in the floor behind his desk - like he just fell out of his chair, and is laughing. (I told you, this shit doesn't make sense). 

So anyway - the girl I originally wanted to talk to becomes available so I go to her. She pulls my renewal policy and it's not just like it's your normal paper policy - I have a box. That I ordered. I open the box and say something along the lines of, "I want to make sure everything is in there for Brandon (my son)" and upon opening it, there is all this Superman crap - stickers, themed-paper, pens, hand sanitizer, just a bunch of crazy mess. My policy renews on November 4th - which is next Tuesday and I let her know that I will be back in on Monday to pay for it.

And as always: and then I woke up.

What the hell?! lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 29, 2011)

man i can usually decipher my dreams but i have been having like 6 dreams a night and they have been crazy dreams too so it is hard to decipher them all.>.>


----------



## penguin (Jan 29, 2011)

I just had this big dream while napping, about some Dims get together. It was pretty huge, but before that my sister flew into town, yay. At the gathering, we were in some convention hall with these weird games going on around the edge of the floor, with people meeting up in the middle. Ms Puss was telling everyone to just eat a hamburger (which I had a craving for when I woke up) and I was trying to figure out who I knew there. Interesting.


----------



## penguin (Jan 29, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> man i can usually decipher my dreams but i have been having like 6 dreams a night and they have been crazy dreams too so it is hard to decipher them all.>.>



I find it much easier to interpret other people's dreams than my own.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 30, 2011)

i dreamed i was asleep.

I once dreamed i was in My Little Pony Land once in the 80s, and then i fell out of the clouds.. sure enough, i rolled off my bunk bed, waking myself up, and was afraid to sleep up on the top bunk after that. :doh:


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jan 30, 2011)

Seems like this is a problem with a lot of people, and is understood to be expected. I had a dream about my ex. These dreams get annoying, wish there was something I could do to control what I dream about. Jeez :doh:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 30, 2011)

I dreamed that i was pregnant and that i had a misscarriage. What a hellish dream.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 30, 2011)

I dreamed my friend was over and my parents were out, so she was stuck hanging around my place while I watched my little brother. Me, her, and him all took turns playing the Wii and stuff, when I turned on the TV and a breaking news update came on about some illness going around. ..Yup. Zombie Outbreak Dream. 

We were looking out the window and didn't see anything crazy going on as we first expected, so I grabbed my brother and me, my friend and him ran to the Gas Station [that's two houses away] and had enough money to fill two gas cans, so we ran back to the house and started filling up two back packs with things and we waited with the TV on for my parents to get back. Next thing I knew, it was 11pm and so we all went upstairs and I got my brother to finally go to bed. My friend went downstairs to keep watch. I went down to get a drink, and she waved me over to the window, and there were 4 mangled looking zombies crossing my neighbors yard and coming towards the back of my house. I stood up and looked at her and said "Are you giving up, or are you going to try to live through this?" And she got on her cellphone and called her boyfriend, Then I took her phone and called My Crush [who is crazy prepared for a zombie outbreak] and while we waited for them, the zombies got closer to the house, but then turned towards my next-door neighbors and went that way. We heard my neighbor screaming, and _*that's *_when I woke up.

I woke up in such a panic I actually looked for my phone to call my friend.. Lol! :doh:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 31, 2011)

Dreamed I had an aquarium full of half dead fish.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 31, 2011)

*ON vacation and dreaming vividly

1st nite about a hearing my brother had, and i was some what involved. but mostly going to listen..........

last nite.....i was renting my apt out to squatters and it was pure hell....and they were telling me i was effed....... forget the rest of the dream....

but all in all not good dreams...not sure why..i am having awesome time*


----------



## meangreen (Jan 31, 2011)

Watched a few episodes of CSI Las Vegas, and ended up having a dream about solving a murder :s


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 5, 2011)

I used some aids and had about 15 erratic dreams.

The first few my sight was not particularly vivid so I didn't quite see much. but things began to calm down.

I had three dreams that I had the same powers as Alex Mercer (The protagonist of Prototype). I ran around fast, flipped on walls, whipped out a groundspike or two, etc... Still not terribly vivid, but some lucidity was involved.

Then I had three quick romantic dreams that went by in a flash.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 5, 2011)

I had two dreams last night, both of which were quite toff... the first I was working in some sort of alternate Buckingham Palace where all the furnishings were shades of grey and all the other staff quite sinister looking. There was some sort of conspiracy to get one of the royals and I was one of the one's to rebel against the plot... so there was a lot of running around. And wooly mammoths being chased off cliffs and onto wooden boats that shattered beneath them. That bit made me sad.

The second dream I was with my parents. We paid £200 to walk down a beautiful street full of expensive things. It was sunny and lush and a church with a big, empty graveyard was at the end. While I was sitting in it, some rich dude came up and asked if I'd like a game of tennis, to which I politely declined in my poshest voice. He then made it clear he wanted to piss off his girlfriend by getting my number for hanky panky... then he vanished and I decided to find him on Facebook when I got home.

The end.


----------



## PigPen (Feb 8, 2011)

i was in a band, and we were playing in some sold out arena, and we were rocking, but for some weird reason, we were all on kid instruments. like the guitar was teeny, i was on a baby drum set, sitting on the floor, the mic stands were maybe 3 feet tall. but dammit, we jammed that set.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 8, 2011)

I've seen Beck play on kiddie instruments. No shit, he played Prince's "Rasberry Beret" on friggin' kiddie piano (Fitzgerald Theater- St Paul, MN Aug 2002, I think "Sea Change Solo Tour").

As for me I'm LTD'n. And y'all are in it!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 8, 2011)

I lived in an antiques shop with my dad, Harry Potter, Snape and Helena Bonhem Carter.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 8, 2011)

I dreamed that there was a party going on at my house, only I lived in like.. a big house with lots of hallways. Think an oversized trailor home. 

There was this cutie and he was gettin' cozy with me, and then this like..hollywood-pretty chick came over, yanked him to her, raped his face and they ran off together. So I walked around drinking by myself while watching shooting stars crash into the city that was far-off in the distance. I was like "..Well. This is it." and went out to the woods and sat up against a tree, kind of sulking. [Then I woke up cause stupid door was being knocked on. :doh: ]


----------



## russianrobot (Feb 8, 2011)

honestly about 3 or 4 of the women here. nothing sexual though more, Midwestern mundane like bloomington or madison in the snow, its cool to be around them. even if its in that state of mind


----------



## penguin (Feb 9, 2011)

I had this long complicated dream involving school, getting more money, housesitting for my parents and Christov being around with his baby self. It was quite odd. It was him as a baby with the same hair he has now. Carrying himself, and passing himself off to everyone else to look after when he got fussy.

I dream strange things.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 9, 2011)

penguin said:


> I had this long complicated dream involving school, getting more money, housesitting for my parents and Christov being around with his baby self. It was quite odd. It was him as a baby with the same hair he has now. Carrying himself, and passing himself off to everyone else to look after when he got fussy.
> 
> I dream strange things.



That's just sinister.


----------



## penguin (Feb 9, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> That's just sinister.



What was? Christov passing himself off to everyone or me dreaming it?


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 9, 2011)

penguin said:


> What was? *Christov passing himself off* to everyone or me dreaming it?



Just sniggered out loud.


----------



## Christov (Feb 9, 2011)

penguin said:


> I had this long complicated dream involving school, getting more money, housesitting for my parents and Christov being around with his baby self. It was quite odd. It was him as a baby with the same hair he has now. Carrying himself, and passing himself off to everyone else to look after when he got fussy.
> 
> I dream strange things.


Deep.

Would have made much more sense if _I_ was dreaming this though. 

Or was I?







Brrrrrmmmm.


----------



## penguin (Feb 9, 2011)

Christov said:


> Deep.
> 
> Would have made much more sense if _I_ was dreaming this though.
> 
> Or was I?



Oh maybe you were. 

You were also wearing matching outfits, maroon long sleeved shirts...it was very strange. Like a Dr Evil/Mini Me situation, except the baby was you. I have no idea what it means, and I'm not sure I want to try to figure it out!


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Feb 10, 2011)

I had a dream i walked through the wilderness from one side of the state to the other and back again....no idea why.


----------



## riplee (Feb 10, 2011)

Carly Foulkes.

Excuse me now. I need to go out and buy some Lightspeed Briefs.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 10, 2011)

The night before I dreamt me and my friend Ashley went on a cruise to the Bahamas with the Capitol One gang......not once did I hear "What's in your wallet" though


----------



## russianrobot (Feb 11, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> The night before I dreamt me and my friend Ashley went on a cruise to the Bahamas with the Capitol One gang......not once did I hear "What's in your wallet" though




no but i am sure you heard the bahamian authorities ask you repeatably where your friend ashley is & several other bbw's of the capitol one gang are, since you were the last one seen with them


----------



## Angel (Feb 11, 2011)

I dreamed that I had met Mr. Perfect. He was everything I had ever desired in a man: honest, tall, handsome, educated, intelligent, single, lived nearby, and he loved both my personality and my sexy fat body. He said all the right things; had me falling for him. 

Then I discovered he was married, 

....and he broke my heart.


----------



## RJ20 (Feb 11, 2011)

I dreamed that I was a PIMP and I had beautiful girls all around me while we were up in the club.


----------



## Angel (Feb 11, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> I used some aids and had about 15 erratic dreams.



I initially read that as, "I used some aids and had about 15 _erotic_ dreams"!

Then my mind thought, Jon wouldn't have posted _that_! 

I had to go back and reread that line three times! 

Then I laughed at myself! 



Must be past my bedtime. Sleepy-silly me.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 12, 2011)

im usually damn good at deciphering dreams but lately i have so many dreams a night it is harder to get the true understanding. maybe more things have been on my mind lately.that is probably it.lol


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 14, 2011)

I had a weird dream about watching DOCTOR WHO with the rats of NIMH.

Turns out they're big fans of the show.


Dennis


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 15, 2011)

More Harry Potter dreams.

Other night I had one involving a couple of people from Dims and school. We were all planning a bowling alley trip... and Draco Malfoy was with us. I seemed to be terrified of him while most of you didn't even realise he was there. He dived under the table and attacked my legs for no reason. Plus, Matt Smith (Doctor Who) was filming nearby, and we were about to ask him to join us as well...

Last night, Death Eaters were taking over my town. I was Harry, or so I assume considering I had the invisibility cloak. But I also had the legs of a black man. The dream was actually quite horrifice - the Death Eaters were killing a lot of people, capturing those I care about. They were enlisting school children like Hitler Youth and regimenting them. Snape was heading all of it and had Lily trapped behind a burning hot wall.

I woke up just in time to see them chuck my head into a furnace.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 16, 2011)

I had a short lucid.

I slept about five or six hours, worked out, ate breakfast, and laid backed down for about three hours. I listened to an isochronic for 45 minutes to help.

I was in my room and I fell out of my bed. lol. Then I got up and walked out. After leaving the dorm I dwell in things were of course different. I was in an alley with blue walls and lots of weird writing. I turned right into an area with a pool, some tables with people relaxing, and at the end of of the room there was a clothing section with people shopping. I went up to a girl (Who won't be named lol) and kissed her. Then of course I phased out because it was too exciting. Ah well. lol


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Feb 18, 2011)

I dreamt that my wife and my mother had the kitchen cubbord open and my mother was admiring out tea towel collection....WTF??!!?


----------



## penguin (Feb 18, 2011)

That I thought I was pregnant and was taking a home pregnancy test, except I couldn't read the result properly. I thought it said I was, but when I moved the stick the line disappeared. A friend of mine who's had a hysterectomy also got a positive reading on hers so I got really confused. 

AmazingAmy was also involved somewhere, I think she'd come over and was writing a novel. A bunch of other Dimmers were there too, and were in the novel.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 18, 2011)

I had a dream two nights ago that I was at my old job, and trying to cough up some phlegm, except I coughed up a hairball the size of about half of a tennis ball.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 21, 2011)

I had a dream last night that I was on an adventure to rescue a princess from this evil wizard. He was keeping her in this strange dungeon in this creepy forest where the trees had mean faces on them and different monsters lived there. All I had with me to fight was a shield, a sword, and a wise-cracking but well-meaning (cartoony-looking, too) fox spirit, who allowed me to use different types of magic (who I will now call Zero).

After going through the dark forest, I finally reached the dungeon. For some reason, it was a cave that lead straight to a castle with a McDonalds in it. Yes, you read that right, a McDonalds. Led by this really hot fairy. Anyways, after eating lunch there, I headed into the grand hall where the evil wizard was waiting on me. 

After gloating about his evil plan (taking her heart to power himself up), we had a fight in some weird dark void. He had the upper hand because he snapped my sword in two. Right when things seemed lost, the fox spirit Zero fused his power with my sword which allowed me to transform my sword into the sacred sword Pureheart (my dream came up with the name, what can I say?).

After a spectacular battle of swords and magic, I finished off the evil wizard with a final magic blast of light. As he laid there, beaten, I began to walk up to free the princess and FINALLY see who the hell it was. Right before I reached her cage, the evil wizard surprisingly had a last resort spell that caused a big thorny vine to plunge between my chest. Blood began to drip from the big hole the vine left onto the floor. I fell to the floor into the pool of blood I created.

As I began to black out, my last images were of the evil wizard taking my sword, Pureheart, and using its magic to fully recover, absorbing Zero. Then he walked over to the cage and used what was left of my sword to cut a hole in the princess's chest and taking her heart. The princess's kingdom then fell into eternal darkness where the evil wizard ruled.



After that, I hurriedly woke up. I then checked my chest to see if I was alright because that death felt WAY too real for me. I still don't know who the princess was, though.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 22, 2011)

Ever since I went off the Pill, I've been having some vivid dreams. Last night, I dreamed that the front door neighbor was dying. He was bleeding all over and the ambulance was in front of his house. They were trying to keep him alive. We thought someone shot or stabbed him, but since he is a mechanic(in real life too), he was hurt from one machine that he was using. He didn't die. I went inside his house and I could smell stale urine and saw blood on the floor. What a vivid dream!


----------



## Ola (Feb 24, 2011)

Zombie Apocalypse. Again. Pity me not, however, because I think it's kinda awesome.


----------



## penguin (Feb 24, 2011)

That I was having sex with Charlie Sheen  It wasn't that good, and I got busted by his wife. We both felt sorry for each other.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 31, 2011)

I had a penis, it was always hard and I couldn't stop touching it. I wouldn't share it either, or wear clothes, I really, really loved it. Fell head over heels for the little guy. 

Weird.


----------



## penguin (Mar 31, 2011)

I was going to a Dims bash in the States and I had my daughter with me. Some talent scout picked her to be in some ads, but I had to pretend I couldn't speak because of something to do with Voldemort, who was in town and the brains behind something ridiculous, but I can't remember what it was.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Apr 17, 2011)

The good part: I just woke up from an actual vivid/lucid dream, and I don't mean the crappy kind where things just get a bit intense, you realise you're dreaming, and you wake up. It was the real deal, at least for a few seconds of it. To add to that, it involved running around with *Eric Northman *and a handful of other people.

The bad part: A couple of days ago, I met this massively annoying, immature, attention seeking girl in a pub. So guess whose in every damn corner of my dream, hogging all the attention off Eric, who happily gives it to her?

I got so annoyed I threw paint at him. Sookie had to stop him from hitting me with a stick.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 17, 2011)

For some reason I had to shave my entire body. Let's just say it didn't end well.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 18, 2011)

I can't remember the whole thing. All I can remember is that it was a Harry Potter dream mixed in with Wizards of Waverly Place. And something about a spirit.


----------



## riplee (Apr 18, 2011)

I dreamt about spending some time hanging out with a friend of mine that passed away six years ago. It was good to see him again.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 22, 2011)

I was not feeling well when I went to sleep......weird dream. I dreamt I was lying in bed and my son Jamie came in to see how I was feeling. I said "Not too good".....and proceeded to pull a seashell out of my mouth (the kind that has rolled around in the surf and become smooth and polished by the sand.) I put it on my nightstand where it immediately grew four little crab legs, walked off the stand and proceeded down the hall. My son and just followed it with our eyes until Jamie says (very matter-of factly), "Well, no WONDER you didn't feel good!" LOLOLOL!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 22, 2011)

I...think I dreamed I was Anne Frank. :blink:


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 28, 2011)

I had a dream I was playing the bass. 

I think I need to buy a bass.


----------



## tallen1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I dreamed I was at a cat park and my Savannah F2 cat was playing soccer with some servals, cheetahs, and other exotics.

But when I got closer to the game, he was lounging on a blanket.

Then I woke up.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 28, 2011)

i actually dreamed i was in line somewhere like a restaurant and the cashier girl gave me her phone number,it was awesome. then i dreamed me and a freind were skyping but in there room it was full of anime posters,guess since they like anime it makes sense i guess.LOL


----------



## penguin (Apr 28, 2011)

Hot sex with Marshall from How I Met Your Mother, then telling Lily about that and how he got me pregnant. Much hilarity. And almost getting caught between two trains.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 28, 2011)

penguin said:


> Hot sex with Marshall from How I Met Your Mother, then telling Lily about that and how he got me pregnant. Much hilarity. And almost getting caught between two trains.



haha LMAO! did she give you the "angry lily face" she gives her dad? LOL!


----------



## penguin (Apr 28, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> haha LMAO! did she give you the "angry lily face" she gives her dad? LOL!



lol no. In the dream, she and Marshall had split up, and he'd started dating someone else and had gotten engaged to her, so I gently broke the news to Lily, which she took pretty well. A bit later, I hooked up with Marshall and the dream fast forwarded to about 6 weeks later when I realised I was pregnant. I had the test sitting on my desk when I decided to take it at the desk (as you do), and forgot to put it away. Hilarity soon ensued when one of the guys in the house found the test and wanted to know who it belonged to. There were three guys, three girls, and we'd all coupled up at some point (so there were three couples, just to be clear), and there was much confusion before I admitted it was mine. More hot sex was had in the shower  Then I was taking a train somewhere, and was planning on taking a long distance train the next day. I got off my train, and there was a train on the track next to me and it got me trapped between them. I had to call for the guard to help rescue me before either train moved and tore me to bits.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 28, 2011)

penguin said:


> lol no. In the dream, she and Marshall had split up, and he'd started dating someone else and had gotten engaged to her, so I gently broke the news to Lily, which she took pretty well. A bit later, I hooked up with Marshall and the dream fast forwarded to about 6 weeks later when I realised I was pregnant. I had the test sitting on my desk when I decided to take it at the desk (as you do), and forgot to put it away. Hilarity soon ensued when one of the guys in the house found the test and wanted to know who it belonged to. There were three guys, three girls, and we'd all coupled up at some point (so there were three couples, just to be clear), and there was much confusion before I admitted it was mine. More hot sex was had in the shower  Then I was taking a train somewhere, and was planning on taking a long distance train the next day. I got off my train, and there was a train on the track next to me and it got me trapped between them. I had to call for the guard to help rescue me before either train moved and tore me to bits.




wow that is some dream,interesting too.im surprised Barney wasn't in it.LOL! i love How I Met Your Mother! :happy:


----------



## penguin (Apr 28, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> wow that is some dream,interesting too.im surprised Barney wasn't in it.LOL! i love How I Met Your Mother! :happy:



It's pretty normal for how weird my dreams can get  I like to write them down when I remember enough details. I swear my brain goes out and gets high while I sleep.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 28, 2011)

penguin said:


> It's pretty normal for how weird my dreams can get  I like to write them down when I remember enough details. I swear my brain goes out and gets high while I sleep.



i hear ya! my dreams can get pretty crazy sometimes.LOL but i like depicting them,i do feel sometimes they do have meaning,you just have to put them together sometimes you know.LOL sometimes i have simple dreams then sometimes i have like mutltiple dreams a night it's hard to depict the multiple ones.lol


----------



## penguin (May 6, 2011)

I'm trying to remember all the details of the dream I had, but they're blurry. I know there was some weird stuff going on at my house, because I had all these people camping out in the back yard and trying to use the neighbour's pool (which doesn't exist in reality). Lots of drama going on between the people hanging out in this part of the house and that, and someone trying to freak Pacquito out by drawing a chalk outline on the floor of his (exceptionally neat and interestingly decorated) room of a fat man, with the words "I had my belly here, hahah", because they knew it would freak him out to know someone had put their belly on his floor. Apparently he was very particular about that. I think Hozay was involved in this dream too, but I don't remember in what context.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 7, 2011)

I had a super bizarre dream that I was diagnosed with Walken Syndrome. There was no cure and the infection was on the rise. The prognosis...slowly morphing into Christopher Walken. I would wake up each morning and check in the mirror, and sure enough, he was appearing more each day.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 7, 2011)

It wasn't last night, but at some point this week I had a dream where I bumped into a fellow Dimmer in whatever strange dream-context it was. Said dimmer is cute, Canadian, and short. That is all.


----------



## penguin (May 7, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> I had a super bizarre dream that I was diagnosed with Walken Syndrome. There was no cure and the infection was on the rise. The prognosis...slowly morphing into Christopher Walken. I would wake up each morning and check in the mirror, and sure enough, he was appearing more each day.



OMG best dream ever.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2011)

Re-Occurring Dream #7: The Skiing Nightmare

I never go to the same ski area. But I spend most of the time in lift lines, and riding in liftchairs, until I finally reach a top peak, only to ski down a remote run where the snow quickly disappears, and I'm lost in the tall grass. I usually wake up at this point.


----------



## penguin (May 7, 2011)

I don't remember all the details of the first dream, but it involved Admiral Ackbar, or a guy in a suit pretending to be him. Because he was real. 

The second one involved winning $350 000 in the lotto. That would be lovely.


----------



## Mathias (May 7, 2011)

A friend of mine told me that the next hardcover volume of "Brightest Day" would be released this month. I looked it up and he was right.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 7, 2011)

I dreamt of hearing news that someone I care very mch for had fallen ill ad suddenly died, at only 25 years old. And dreamt of all the devastation. When I woke up, I wasn't even sure if it was just a dream or not, and scoured the web for news. Luckily it was just a dream, but now I know how I really feel about the person in question.


----------



## Kamily (May 7, 2011)

I cant remember last nights dream but if its anything like the other ones, it always invloves someone chasing after me. One night in particular it was Michael Clark Duncan. He was a terminator type and was trying to kill me.


----------



## mel (May 8, 2011)

....while my son was working in a small restaraunt..I went next door to the gas station to get a drink (because I was waiting on him to finish an all day shift)..after I got my drink, I went outside and my beer truck ( lol..like the ones that deliver beer) was gone. So I sat in the store waiting for my son to get done.


LOL..I have NO idea where all that came from


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 8, 2011)

All I remember is at the end I was in a convenience store/gas station grabbing some food. I went up to a little butcher shop/grill thing, and asked for a bacon and "Veril" ("Shore" in spanish) sandiwich?

For some reason veril meant something because I had to clarify the name a few times.

And lone behold, the name of the store was "the Air Force Toll and Troll." I'm not kidding. It was on one of the racks with snacks on it in the store. lol


----------



## penguin (May 9, 2011)

I had a nightmare that my sister died, and it was horrible. I was crying a lot in the dream, and had issues with her kids and random dogs and planning her funeral. Which had Eddie Murphy re-enactments from his Raw tour, stripper poles and dancers. I'm still shaken by it


----------



## mel (May 9, 2011)

penguin said:


> I had a nightmare that my sister died, and it was horrible. I was crying a lot in the dream, and had issues with her kids and random dogs and planning her funeral. Which had Eddie Murphy re-enactments from his Raw tour, stripper poles and dancers. I'm still shaken by it



huggggggggggggggggggggsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2011)

penguin said:


> I had a nightmare that my sister died, and it was horrible. I was crying a lot in the dream, and had issues with her kids and random dogs and planning her funeral. Which had Eddie Murphy re-enactments from his Raw tour, stripper poles and dancers. I'm still shaken by it


hugshugshugshugs


----------



## penguin (May 10, 2011)

mel said:


> huggggggggggggggggggggsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss





CastingPearls said:


> hugshugshugshugs



Thanks  It really messed with my head for most of the day. Coupling that with the insomnia and sleep deprivation, I wasn't in a good state today. I don't know why I had such a horrible dream - I went to bed feeling on top of the world!


----------



## LalaCity (May 10, 2011)

I had a horrible dream last night. Basically it involved being pelted with the withered body parts of dead lepers. Not making that up.

Oh, yes -- and a baby drowning and being overrun by huge blood-sucking insects. Forgot about all that. Gah, now I'm afraid to go to sleep.


----------



## penguin (May 10, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> I had a horrible dream last night. Basically it involved being pelted with the withered body parts of dead lepers. Not making that up.
> 
> Oh, yes -- and a baby drowning and being overrun by huge blood-sucking insects. Forgot about all that. Gah, now I'm afraid to go to sleep.



Oh that doesn't sound good at all  I'm hoping for much better dreams tonight.


----------



## Aust99 (May 10, 2011)

I had a creepy dream this afternoon which totally ruined my nap.... Involved an intruder assaulting me, it was somehow tied to internet dating and then, somehow, the late 90's band Hanson pulled up to my house in a pickup truck and set up for a concert. 


The whole thing creeped me out.


----------



## penguin (May 13, 2011)

I dreamt I was in an op/thrift store with friends and I relented and agreed to buy one a small fish tank set, but not the tank that was big enough for her to sleep in. I found a bunch of these BBW guide books, all with silver covers and covering a range of topics, for 50 cents each. When I got home, an old work friend showed up and hung out for a bit. Then my mother (who had just left my father in the dream) turned up to see my daughter. Blackjack also stopped by, and we all sat around talking. My work friend left, my mother took my daughter out and I invited Beej to join me in the shower, but he politely declined (even though he was just wearing his underwear). After my shower I went to get dressed and found the lights in my room were broken and I wanted to pee on the floor, but I didn't. Beej had gotten dressed too so we went out bush walking and climbing over rope bridge obstacle course things. I didn't think I could do it, buy he and my friend who was there encouraged me and I did it. We talked a lot about real estate, and I found out he now owned a house I lived in years ago. We went to a restaurant for lunch and met up with my sister, and while there my mother called, very upset. I thought something happened to my daughter, but my dad had just been an ass to her or something. 

All very o_0.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 9, 2011)

*I was in an exotic place...i guess france..but maybe montreal or french speaking area of canada....and I met a gorgeous sexier then hell frenchman that swept me off my feet and took me out to a very sensual breakfast. He was a musician and we were at a huge music festival....we exchanged a few very erotic hugs, kisses and then text messages.........WOW haven't felt those feelings in quite a while...I believe they are called*

*L U S T *

:smitten:


----------



## 44n220lbs (Jun 9, 2011)

I really can't remember?
all I can remember Is how frustrated I was because my skin had flared up and caused me no end of discomfort and I was awake for hours tormented almost close to crying.
hopefully tonight will be better?
on a good night I dream about being snuggled up behind a lovely bbw gently kissing her shoulders and back as we drift off to sleep.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 10, 2011)

I had a dream that I went out on a date with Flo the Progressive lady. Uhm....


----------



## penguin (Jun 10, 2011)

I was having sex with C3PO. Or tried to, anyway. He was very nervous and didn't know how to do it.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 27, 2011)

*I haven't been journaling my dreams here much lately 

but last nite was really good...i was in a huge pottery class and I made a small elephant that was going to be a key chain...it just SYMBOLIZED LOTS OF CREATIVITY....

I have started a new meditation regime....the truth is coming out 

*


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jun 27, 2011)

That I was on a date with Emilie De Ravin from Lost.


----------



## mel (Jul 6, 2011)

I was at bar with my dog beside me and a cowboy on his horse was buying me a drink. ..


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 6, 2011)

I dreamt that this guy wanted to cheat on his fiancée with me, and then wanted to leave her for me, but wanted her to be the one to break it off with him instead of doing the dirty work himself. And then I told him I'm not going to be with him or let him do that if he doesn't man up. Then I took his dogs and fell in love with his best friend.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 6, 2011)

Last night marks the 4th time I've had this dream now. I'm asleep in my bed and it seems like I'm going to wake up, but I hear a woman's voice saying "Wake up Matt." Other times it's "Come on sweetie wake up." or "Aren't you going to wake up?" The thing that creeps me out is I felt someone trying to gently shake me awake. If I was asleep on my stomach, it felt as if a hand was on my back. If I was on my back I could swear I felt a hand on my forehead. I wake up and no one is there.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 7, 2011)

The only thing I remember from last night's dream is having crazy sex with Eric from Trueblood!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 7, 2011)

All I remember was that I was dancing on Mars with a really hot alien babe.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 7, 2011)

that i was rocking it out with Dave Grohl,it was awesome epicness.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2011)

I was on a hawaiian beach singing Bossa Nova songs while wearing the coolest 1960's esque horn rimmed shades.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 8, 2011)

Last night I dreamt that I was in some kind of game show-like thing to win the affections of the guy I like, and there were 4 other girls competing, too. But little did I know that it actually was fake, that the girls were not competing against me, but that it was a very carefully thought out plan to test MY affections towards him. And by the end of the "game" I was still all about him which made him excessively happy, so we spent a week apart so I could get all my belongings packed, and then moved in with him.

It was odd, but it was cool. When I woke up, I wanted to go right back to sleep  It was a fun dream. We did a lot of fun things.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 8, 2011)

Dreamed I was drowning . It was kinda weird.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 9, 2011)

The first one only had one detail that was out of the ordinary.
I was in a hotel/apartment of some sort. There was an area I wasn't allowed to go to for some reason. Eventually I got to it and found this small box. It was a container of a large amount of trance music in individually wrapped memory sticks. Like over a terabyte. The odd thing was that each of the memory sticks was in a trident wrapper. 

The second one involved me being invited to a beach and hotel party with a large number of people. I came in and then it turned into some Mafioso movie or something. People were trying to get at some large amount of money. Apparently I was hired help. Very odd.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 19, 2011)

I had a dream about playing the Facebook game, Restaurant City. Now that is just sad.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jul 19, 2011)

While I only remember the tail end of my dream it's quite interesting. I remember looking at a clock reading 11:00 am in my dream right before waking up. Low and behold when I woke up I turned to my clock (btw I didn't have an alarm set) and it said 11:00 am on the dot. Kind of cool only in the fact that earlier the night before I was watching a show on the science channel about the brain's internal clock.


----------



## GentleSavage (Jul 21, 2011)

This is weird: I had a dream that my friends were stuck, as in trapped, in tumblr posts, and the only way to free them was to get the original poster to edit them out of it.

The trouble was that they were reblogged so many times, that there ended up being hundreds of copies of my friends. I had to go through them all to find the real ones. 

I don't remember if I managed to do that or not.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 21, 2011)

I had a dream about a very sexy man who was actually learning to stamp and make cards


----------



## penguin (Jul 22, 2011)

It involved J.Lo dying and then hanging out with George RR Martin in some weird house. We were talking to some Russian woman who attracted these god-fibres to her, so they were like strands of silk hanging from the ceiling all around us. She wanted to talk about his next book, but he didn't want to in front of me, in case I gave away the secrets. I told him it was okay, I wouldn't tell, and he whispered to her that he couldn't because his house was haunted, and talking about that openly would be like what happened to the author of "Roy", which was about some haunted car. Talking about it made it a flop? I don't know. Very weird.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 22, 2011)

One of my dreams last night involved debauchery with Mr.Safety and his buddies, and he introduced me to someone. :batting:


----------



## Lamia (Jul 26, 2011)

My brain was trying to engineer some horrible nightmare for me....denied. 

I was locked in a tower cell, and could see out this little window in the door to this winding stairway. Up the stairs this gaunt shadow was coming. I think it was death, but not sure. I decided I was going to climb out the window because I did not want to see what was shambling up those steps. So I started to climb out of the window, but my brain was like "ah ha there is no window", but I was like "I already saw it and it's right here". So I punched a hole in the wall and climbed out. My brain was like you can't go anywhere from here. I could hear the footsteps and breathing now of this creature. I was like "yes I can because I am Batman" so I used a grapple hook to pull myself up to the roof it was then I noticed I was on top of my old grade school and I could see the baptist church across the street. I knew if I got to the church this thing couldn't get me. The voice said you should have chose Superman because you can't fly. I was like Batman can glide asshole. So I jumped off the building and as I was gliding the wind dropped and I started to decline and I could hear laughter. I then decided hmmm I think there is going to be an updraft right about here! It bolstered me up the rest of the way and I heard frustrated screaming behind me....too bad evil not today I'm Batman.

.


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 26, 2011)

I had a dream in which Wallace (from Scott Pilgrim versus The World) and Barney (from How I Met Your Mother) were gay zombie lovers. I was sitting on the edge of their bed while they were discussing their sex life...and then suddenly Barney opened a second pair of eyes (they were on his forehead) and LUNGED AT ME!!!


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 26, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> I had a dream in which Wallace (from Scott Pilgrim versus The World) and Barney (from How I Met Your Mother) were gay zombie lovers. I was sitting on the edge of their bed while they were discussing their sex life...and then suddenly Barney opened a second pair of eyes (they were on his forehead) and LUNGED AT ME!!!



That sounds incredible. I would watch that as a movie.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 26, 2011)

Lamia said:


> My brain was trying to engineer some horrible nightmare for me....denied.
> 
> I was locked in a tower cell, and could see out this little window in the door to this winding stairway. Up the stairs this gaunt shadow was coming. I think it was death, but not sure. I decided I was going to climb out the window because I did not want to see what was shambling up those steps. So I started to climb out of the window, but my brain was like "ah ha there is no window", but I was like "I already saw it and it's right here". So I punched a hole in the wall and climbed out. My brain was like you can't go anywhere from here. I could hear the footsteps and breathing now of this creature. I was like "yes I can because I am Batman" so I used a grapple hook to pull myself up to the roof it was then I noticed I was on top of my old grade school and I could see the baptist church across the street. I knew if I got to the church this thing couldn't get me. The voice said you should have chose Superman because you can't fly. I was like Batman can glide asshole. So I jumped off the building and as I was gliding the wind dropped and I started to decline and I could hear laughter. I then decided hmmm I think there is going to be an updraft right about here! It bolstered me up the rest of the way and I heard frustrated screaming behind me....too bad evil not today I'm Batman.
> 
> .



Being able to edit your dreams on the fly is awesome. I can do the same thing.


----------



## supersizebbw (Jul 26, 2011)

i currently work the evening shift so due to the late hour, i get dropped home by taxi everynight, normally the drivers are much older gentlemen and always very courteous and polite.

anyway, for some reason my dream last night was about a guy who i used to be into some years back (but nothing had ever happened between us back then), anyway, i dreamt that this guy was my taxi driver last night and that he was so turned on by me he wanted to do me right then and there in the car...so we started to make out and get all hot and heavy then :doh: i wake up...go figure

i tend to find that whenever i have a raunchy dream it hardly ever goes beyond the make out scene for some reason


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 27, 2011)

No recall of dreams, but I Astral Projected while sleeping for the first time in about a year and a half. I had some spontaneous but subtle moments in the desert where I felt like APed, but I don't think I projected out there. Just a few lucid dreams here and there when I was lucky.

All I know is I was trying to get to Chicago and failed. I left my room, and tried to get there. But then I phased out in the middle of it. Happens, but my attitude is good for future projections. I was having quite a long dry spell of poor dream recall, no lucid dreams or successful dream incubation. So my spirit is good.


----------



## SillyLady (Jul 27, 2011)

to the poster above me: I find astral projection to be a very interesting thing to read about by other people. 


Sooo what did I dream last night? It was crazy weird! 

I was in a room. In the dream it is my room, but it is definitely not a room I have ever had in real life. It was a little kid's room with white furniture. I was looking at my doll and it disappeared. Then I was at the school I used to work at with a guy who was hunting down someone. I was explaining that my doll disappeared, but he had no interest. Everytime he found the person (in the locker, behind a wall, in a classroom, and etc), the person would take their mask off and not be the guy he was looking for. Eventually he left me alone in an empty hallway. Btw, throughout my entire dream is dark... there are like no lights on in my dreams even though I could faintly make out colors and details and stuff. So I am in this empty hallway and I got scared the guy he was looking for was going to find me. I am walking... and something grabs me from behind and pushes me into a closet. But when I stopped kicking and screaming I was all alone. When I opened the closet door, I was in my parents' living room (the living room I remember as a kid, but again I am not a kid in my dream). I sat on the couch trying to figure out what was going on and all I could think was "if I find it I win." 

But by that point, I wasnt looking for the doll anymore. I have no clue what I was looking for. From there it is choppy, bc I would pop into different places and have different conversations and then it would go back to the original.. I dont remember the "pop outs" just this main thing... 


This dream definitely had me distraught in my sleep. I have a king size bed and do not ever move. When I woke up this morning, my head was at the end on the opposite side of the bed and my leg was hanging off. <--HIGHLY unusual for me.. 


Soooooooooooooooo I was wondering.. does anyone have any thoughts? I cannot stop thinking about it. I did not eat or drink anything before bed. I didn't do anything out of the ordinary. Any ideas? Anyone?


----------



## Lamia (Jul 28, 2011)

SillyLady said:


> to the poster above me: I find astral projection to be a very interesting thing to read about by other people.
> 
> 
> Sooo what did I dream last night? It was crazy weird!
> ...




Here is my idea based solely in the details of the dream. Perhaps your brain is telling you that in the past you had something precious that you lost, but you gave up on it in the pursuit or having been drawn into someone else's drama which eventually consumed you until you broke free. Maybe it's saying you're back at homebase..*your parents living room* and now it's time for a fresh start and maybe time to find that precious thing that you lost.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 28, 2011)

Last night I dreamed I was at my grandmas...only def not my grandmas house. Me and my mom were there helping her trim this massive Christmas tree in her livingroom. The inside was all Christmased out but outside it was around Halloween time and there were little tricker treaters running around outside the window. Very strange. So these kids were playing ball out front and some how this ball came on this massive front window hitting my grandma, knocking her out the house and rolling down a big hill. She got up and was fine and started hurling rocks at the kids. 

I decided to go talk to the kids parents who lived across the street. I found the father who looked just like Gene Simmons (not exaggerating) and he was a real dick to me. I smoothed things over with the mother who promised she wasn't mad and apologized, but when I got back home I found out she filed lawyer papers against granny for throwing rocks. Very strange dream. 

Dream number two- I was eating mint chocolate chip ice cream with my boyfriend who I was very much in love with- who looked an awful lot like Reggie Bush. 

Not even gonna try to anaylze these lol.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 29, 2011)

Weird ass lucid. Lol I was in super smash bros as mario from the first person perspective. I was just kicking the shit out of link. At one point I got a kill by snaring him and drowning him. Probably video game withdrawal. I did not play diablo or LoL yesterday. 
Video game withdral conscious awareness. Hooray. Lol


----------



## riplee (Jul 29, 2011)

supersizebbw said:


> i currently work the evening shift so due to the late hour, i get dropped home by taxi everynight, normally the drivers are much older gentlemen and always very courteous and polite.
> 
> anyway, for some reason my dream last night was about a guy who i used to be into some years back (but nothing had ever happened between us back then), anyway, i dreamt that this guy was my taxi driver last night and that he was so turned on by me he wanted to do me right then and there in the car...so we started to make out and get all hot and heavy then :doh: i wake up...go figure
> 
> i tend to find that whenever i have a raunchy dream it hardly ever goes beyond the make out scene for some reason



I believe those are what's referred to as "dry" dreams.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 30, 2011)

I never had any sex dreams until like last year. I've had a couple and they were just bizarre and frustrating. lol


----------



## J34 (Jul 30, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> No recall of dreams, but I Astral Projected while sleeping for the first time in about a year and a half. I had some spontaneous but subtle moments in the desert where I felt like APed, but I don't think I projected out there. Just a few lucid dreams here and there when I was lucky.
> 
> All I know is I was trying to get to Chicago and failed. I left my room, and tried to get there. But then I phased out in the middle of it. Happens, but my attitude is good for future projections. I was having quite a long dry spell of poor dream recall, no lucid dreams or successful dream incubation. So my spirit is good.



I have had lucid dreams actually, but I never knew what they were until a friend explained it to me. I get them about one to three times a month, ever since learning about it I have been trying to keep that "dream space" going, though its hard to keep yourself from waking up when realizing that you are dreaming. 

I wonder what are the chances of people astral projecting if they ever were prone to sleep walking at some point in their lives. I remember when I was a child like 7-9yrs old, and I woke up on the first floor of my home by the front door. It used to happen quite a bit for a number of months. I used to remember dreaming about leaving my home and going to the waterfront by my home, weird.

Anyone have any experiences with this?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 1, 2011)

.....That I was back in the desert again (Because they lied to me again; I'll be back there in a few months ), and I got lost. Terrific.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 2, 2011)

Two somewhat vivid dreams. Sort of a sum up of my day.

The first involved either me being in a video game, or me just looking at myself from third person being attacked. It felt like both. I was in my Muay Thai shorts with my hands and shins wrapped (Sagat style lol). I was just tearing people up. lol

After that there was this crazy combination of a movie theater, arcade, bowling alley, and gym. There were pool tables too. I was in the part with a movie theater, hanging out, and then I randomly left to let some girl in. For some reason I did it wrong because by the end of the night she hated me. 

Then I went to a very odd restaurant. They made us tacos and the tortillas came out of a machine. Then I had something else. Like a taco burger thing. lol Hunger induced lucid. I wasn't trying to induce one by that, but I didn't eat dinner. I was not hungry. lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 13, 2011)

*weird whacked out dreams lately...hate that i haven't been posting them for me

last nite i was picking up furniture at the trendiest store in Bawlmer and didn't pay it off...but it was amazing...and we took it home to the house that i grew up in...and then we were racing with it...and i was getting scared how fast we were going..and later we were photographed*


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been getting a LOT of dreams lately that involve tornados. Or more... the impending appearance of tornados. I used to dream about them a lot as a kid... like being stuck in the middle of a bunch of them. But now it's like I'm able to know when they're about to hit, and so I go around warning people, looking for a place to take cover, etc. So... it's like in the dreams I'm able to avoid the tornados instead of being smack dab in the middle like I used to be.

No idea why, though.


----------



## penguin (Aug 18, 2011)

I've had lots of sex dreams lately, which is weird. Not the sort of sex dreams where you get to really enjoy them, but I was just having lots of sex in them.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 18, 2011)

The past two dreams I've had revolve around my college. Every time I open a doorway and go through it I end up at a random place on campus. The first time I exited church, I open the door and was out front of the science building. The second time I opened my bedroom door and the next thing I knew I was in the lobby of the dorm I'll be staying in. Plus, a girl I think is pretty cute was sitting cross legged waiting for me.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 18, 2011)

I recently had a nifty dream about being a 1930s bank robber knocking off a bank somewhere: Yeah, fedoras, tommy guns, running boards on cars, the whole shebang. 

I've actually had this dream twice...perhaps I was a naughty guy in a different life?

Dennis


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 18, 2011)

I was wearing a white dinner jacket, black pants and mixing cocktails.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 4, 2011)

Had a very odd dream that i ended up accidentally feeding my cat a AA Energizer battery.  It went something like this...

Somehow, during the course of the night, the cats kept jumping into me like litle kamikaze cat bombs. So this made me get up. I tried to distract myself by going into the kitchen and making Grape Nuts cereal, and i had a TV remote.. but for some reason they kept on bombing into me, so i took the batteries out of the remote! Then they started attacking Duke, so whilst i still had two batteries in my hand, i tried to get Duke away from them, who had begun eating my Grape Nuts. In the ensuing chaos, a AA battery slipped into Duke's throat, and i almost got a hold of it before it went down the throat hole, but he swallwed it. I then woke up.

And there was a piece of a "back of the remote" looking plastic on the floor, and they were still running around, engaged in feline combat. 

(I checked the remoted, there wasnt one in the room. No missing AA batteries.)

And there were no clocks on the wall, but outside is an ominous "the forces of evil are coming" shade of grey, here in zip 07002 (I will attempt to snap a photo.)

Just.... weird............... very..................... weird........................... 

Idk. Cat is fine. Strange.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 4, 2011)

I had a dream that the creepy guy next door moved out would be awesome if it was prophetic


----------



## MattB (Sep 4, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I've been getting a LOT of dreams lately that involve tornados. Or more... the impending appearance of tornados. I used to dream about them a lot as a kid... like being stuck in the middle of a bunch of them. But now it's like I'm able to know when they're about to hit, and so I go around warning people, looking for a place to take cover, etc. So... it's like in the dreams I'm able to avoid the tornados instead of being smack dab in the middle like I used to be.
> 
> No idea why, though.



I've had tornado dreams all my life, and very much like this also. Always trying to warn people and/or take cover...

I had boring dreams last night though, I dreamed I was working. Then this morning when I got up I had five emails from my boss who is never "off", so I'm trying to get back into the long weekend mindset again...


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 6, 2011)

Last night I dreamed I was at a wedding and then I had to leave because I found out I was pregnant and then I realized I had chickenpox so I thought I was going to lose the baby or hurt it... I have no idea what it all means... Lol

About to sleep now so will see what happens tonight.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 7, 2011)

*I was some where south and some girl who was evil and mean kept putting a crocodile in our room to scare us......and it worked, and there were at least 3 dogs hiding we didn't know.....and I forget who I was with, but there were 2 funerals....

when i woke up...i was really disoriented and had trouble regaining my equilibrium/balance*


----------



## rockhound225 (Sep 7, 2011)

That I was at my old job for the first time in over six years, went to open my email and crashed the computer system as it tried to load over six years worth of back emails...


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 7, 2011)

I had a dream that the 10th Doctor came to my house in the TARDIS and took me back to the night of my birth so I can see myself as a baby.

I guess this is what I get when I marathon Dr. Who to find out why people like it so much. And yes, I did find out why, IT'S AWESOME!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 13, 2011)

I had a weirdly vivid dream in which I was smothered in whipped cream naked in bed with Will Scheuster and his ex wife terry, and no one was enjoying it but he was determined to keep going

it was probably the weirdest dream I have had in forever I mean I have had 3 glee dreams recently one wonders if this is a side effect of watching to much starkid


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 13, 2011)

Dreamed an ex gf showed up on my doorstep and all I could say was "Wow you're over 40 and you got dentures already or are those partials?" and laughing like Norman Fell. Wonder what it means


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 15, 2011)

*another horrible frustration dream.....trying to find my car in a mall parking lot that I am not familiar with, that is hilly and curvy and in / out of the store all at once...taking 2 entire laps in the dusk trying to find my car and having no luck.......2nd dream was cooking breakfast with my siblings, a rare occurence, no mates or children anywheres around...and my mom (who has been dead 12 years) was coming with my dad.....odd*


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 15, 2011)

I dreamt that my mother (63) and my stepfather (82) had an incredibly ugly baby. As soon as it was born they took it outside, and my stepfather put it on the ground and walked off. All of a sudden there was a crowd of family and friends to "come see the baby"...I'd never seen these people before in my life. My stepfather kept dragging people over to see his new ugly baby who was still on the ground, and then they would come over to me to say how lucky I was to have a lovely new sister. (I remember thinking are they looking at the right baby???) I ended up having to carry it around with me and the whole time it kept it's eyes on me, just staring at me which gave me the heebie jeebies. I put the baby back on the ground and found a 4 yr old, red headed little girl and picked her up and said "you're my little sister, not the ugly baby." 

Haha.


----------



## GentleSavage (Sep 17, 2011)

I had a dream where there were ghosts in my house, and my dad decided he wanted to have tea with them... so we set up a table, and had tea and a discussion with these two ghosts. Then some family friends came over, acted like we were crazy. But then one of the ghosts wanted to marry my sister, and so I had to talk to her boyfriend about it, and that it had to be done.

Then my brother became possessed, and a cat, and starting attacking me. My alarm woke me up after that. 

WEIRD dreams define my life, so there you go.


----------



## MattB (Sep 18, 2011)

I had a dream last night that I was walking around my hometown, when it was suddenly under attack from a fleet of aircraft. The rest of the dream involved running around looking for places to hide and/or weapons to fight back. I don't remember who the attackers were.

It was a big-budget dream for sure. I try not to look for too much meaning in dreams anymore, I used to when I was younger, but I have a feeling that it may mean some sudden changes are coming.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 19, 2011)

I tried projecting, but ultimately failed. 

Then I dreamed that I went to the place I practice Muay Thai/Brazilian Jiu Jitsu at. They couldn't take me because they were full, which more than likely represents this awesome outlet for all of my pain can't be used.

I had another dream where there was a party with some people I know. Someone called, and I said I knew the person.


----------



## TexasTrouble (Sep 19, 2011)

I had a dream last night I was back home and a snake got in the house. I kept looking for it, and it would disappear under the carpet (how?) and make these big ripples in the carpet as it was crawling around. 

Today I heard from my mom that my nephew's dog was taken to the emergency animal hospital because it had been bitten by a snake. Soooo....I'm going to interpret my dream about a giant snake to mean I'm a little psychic. It was either that or some subconscious thing about peen. 

I'll go with psychic.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 21, 2011)

I was watching some horror movie titled "Thanatos." At one point I went to a supermarket, and I messed up some odd display of pots and pans.


----------



## penguin (Sep 29, 2011)

I only remember snippets of it, but I got on a bus and Hozay was there. He was listening to some music and was very wrapped up in it, quite emotional. So I gave him a hug before I sat down nearby.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 3, 2011)

penguin said:


> I only remember snippets of it, but I got on a bus and Hozay was there. He was listening to some music and was very wrapped up in it, quite emotional. So I gave him a hug before I sat down nearby.



HAHAHA! SCORE! I think I'm slowly working my way into your life.


----------



## penguin (Oct 3, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHA! SCORE! I think I'm slowly working my way into your life.



Yes, I can see you sitting there saying "Excellent", just like Monty Burns.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 6, 2011)

The president was the pilot for a plane I was in, and it went from a plane to like a transformer or something. Starscream. I don't know. lol


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 6, 2011)

I had two

one was one with Opra and a whole heap of friends and stuff think it was something to do with my birthday there were lots of gifts and stuff and fun


the second one was a man saying to me why wont you let me love you over and over and over and I was like sorry I just dont feel that way about you it was strange I dont know who he was and I felt horrid but I did not love him and he kept asking and I kept saying sorry its to late


----------



## mel (Oct 6, 2011)

I had to post after SA... 

would it surprise you if I said SEX? LOL


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 9, 2011)

I had three fairly vivid lucids. The first involved me imagining looking at the sun, and I was at some streets where my family live in Florida. I just roamed around. I was pretty aware I was lucid. I tried to fly at one point with no success, but everything looked to be exactly how I have always remembered which was nice.

I had another lucid which was similar, but I was near some hills. I just kept walking around, smelling flowers, and being quite relaxed. 

The third got pretty out of wack. I was on some random piece of land in the sky. It was some fortress that I walked around defending from aliens. Very odd creatures.


----------



## GentleSavage (Oct 12, 2011)

It was interesting. A few nights ago I dreamt that I had a random conversation/silly adventure with on my gal pals before she moved to Ecuador to save the world.

Last night I dreamt that we met at a coffee shop, and I was explaining to her all about the dream I had, and how crazy it was. 

I woke up this morning really confused, because for a second I couldn't remember if either of those events actually happened.

I still don't quite know. Maybe I'm dreaming now and tonight I will dream about my reaction to posting this dream on dims.


----------



## Micara (Oct 13, 2011)

Last night I dreamed that I was on some kind of show with a bunch of other people and we had to sign up for how many pushups that we wanted to do, and I only signed up for one and Tyra Banks came out and started yelling at me that I needed to exercise and do more than one pushup and I yelled back at her "I don't want to exercise! I don't want to lose weight! I am happy the way that I am!" I'm not sure what this was all about, other than I hate Tyra Banks.


----------



## MattB (Oct 14, 2011)

Satyrs!!! Why?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 14, 2011)

I had a dream I was 16 again, and had extremely dark/evil/sinfully delicious sex with -who, at the time was- my youth group leader. Not quite sure what the hell this says about me...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a dream that while lucid, the visuals were not very vivid. But in the dream I baked cookies, and they were delicious. I was able to taste them a little, and I haven't been able to taste in a dream since my first lucid. So woo for that. lol


----------



## penguin (Oct 15, 2011)

I dreamt I was getting frisky with this hot girlfriend I had, and while playing with her boobs, mine started dripping milk. Since I wasn't lactating previously, this was unexpected. Fun, though


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't remember what my dream was about (FUUUUUUUUU), but I projected right after. I left my room and was outside. Everything was in place, but when I project, things always seem so bright, and I always have this tightness feeling in my lower back.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 18, 2011)

- In the first dream I was at a resort. A huge building that was right next to the ocean. I could hear the waves. It was relaxing.

- Then crazy shit happened. lol
I imagined my forehead shining bright, and that the light went from between my forehead, to my throat. Then I entered sleep paralysis and an odd scene emerged.

It was Juggernaut on my left, Wolverine on my right. Fighting between a mountain (left), A courtyard (Where I was), and a jungle (right). Those two fought clones of themselves. I was attacked by some woman. She threw knives at me. But I had some weird abilities. It was like I was Hotsuma (Shinobi) and Bullseye (Daredevil) combined. Every time she threw something at me, I dodged it and there was a mirror image of me next to it. Somehow I could aim at people. Like my eyes could produce crosshairs? So I could throw anything with perfect accuracy. It was very odd, but kinda fun. lol 
At one point juggernaut pretty much destroyed all of the mountains. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 20, 2011)

I had a few vivid dreams. The one that was memorable was at one point I was in a suite on the top floor of a Vegas hotel watching fireworks during the fourth of July. That was cool.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 24, 2011)

Some progress with memory and vividness, but not control. Because my dreams continue to be odd.

So some lucidity in the beginning of one, because I tasted shrimp tempura. Hmm... Lol

Then I had another THE A TEAM dream. lol This time I was more of an assassin. I just remember we had this awesome woman on our team. She was kicking ass. I don't know who it was or what it represented though. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 30, 2011)

Bits and pieces of being a professional kickboxer dream that keeps reoccurring. lol

I also felt like I had an out of body experience in the beginning of the night. The only difference was that I didn't feel the tightness in my back that I normally feel when I have them. But I felt like I could see everything pretty clearly out of one eye. I kept trying to make things more clear, but it was like my sleep mask got in the way. lol


----------



## Mathias (Oct 30, 2011)

I had a pretty bad nightmare last night. I was with a good friend of mine and we were in the same hospital that I've had my surgeries in throughout my life. We walked through the hospital and I showed her all the places I knew of. I told her how I'd always get nervous whenever I was on the second floor of the hospital because that's where the pre operation walkthroughs and operations were held. 

After we toured the hospital we went into the gift shop and bought some candy. As we left, we noticed a little girl sitting in the middle of the area bawling her eyes out. My friend asked her what was wrong and she said she couldn't find her Mom and Dad. I pick her up and try and comfort her while asking her if she knows what her parents look like. 

She just kept screaming and crying as my friend and I walk all around the entrance area through the mobs of people asking if they recognize the little girl. All of the people we'd asked seemed to just scoff and laugh at us as we went through the crowd. I just kept saying over and over again, "Someone help! Who's child is this?" Then I woke up.

:really sad:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 31, 2011)

GAH. They were so epic.
First I dreamed that I had an out of body experience, and that I carried my physical body to show my roommate what an out of body experience is like. Then he freaked out, and ran. LOL

After that I was just constantly running to a bunch of destinations. I would close a door, say where I wanted to go, and I ended up there in vivid detail. I.e. "Let's head back to Okinawa." There I was back in my old neighborhood. 

At one point I was practicing hypnotherapy too? The whole swinging clock thing. Very odd.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 2, 2011)

This one was MUCH better. At first everything was white but slowly coming into focus. I was walking forward, but someone was also walking next to me and holding my hand. I looked to my left and it was a girl that I currently have a crush on and we were both walking towards what appeared to be her house. I only say this because I opened my mouth to say "Where are we going?" but she placed her finger in front of my mouth smiling and said, "Honey, for the last time, don't be nervous! My family will absolutely adore you!" She rang the doorbell and her parents answered the door, but their faces weren't visible, most likely because I don't know what they look like. Still I was able to conversate with them and we had lunch. They both did really happen to like me also. Her Mom left the table and came back with a photo album which caused my crush to turn red in the face. She said "Mom, Matt doesn't want to see my baby pictures!"

Everyone laughed and then I woke up.


----------



## Micara (Nov 4, 2011)

I had a dream that I hired the Boondock Saints to kill my abusive husband but then it somehow morphed into Norman Reedus coming into my workplace, although I can't imagine for what.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 6, 2011)

I projected in the early morning. My vision is sort of up and down, but I did travel a bit.
Then I had a dream my father was in my kitchen here making breakfast. So I woke up. lol


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 6, 2011)

I had to work last night, from 9PM to 9AM + the time change + a 90 minute commute.

I dreamed of being at home in my bed and doing all sorts of things with several of y'all. 

- Jim


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 6, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> I had to work last night, from 9PM to 9AM + the time change + a 90 minute commute.
> 
> I dreamed of being at home in my bed and doing all sorts of things with several of y'all.
> 
> - Jim



Any of it involve bacon?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 6, 2011)

I dreamed I got drunk, stumbled into the gutter outside my house, fell, crawled about in the road (meanwhile, everything is spinning.) and I woke up right as a truck was heading towards me.

This is a re-occurring nightmare I've had, even from my childhood.


----------



## penguin (Nov 6, 2011)

I dreamt I bought a Cosmopolitan magazine from 1986 for $3, and that it took me back in time. The magazine was full of ridiculous articles giving bad advice, and I was going to tell the women back then to ignore it all and to do the right thing. I also found a fairy shop that had real fairies buzzing about. It was pretty neat.


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 7, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> Any of it involve bacon?


No, but I'm a quick study. :wubu:

- Jim


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 7, 2011)

I dreamt I killed the mayor, SOMEHOW got caught, and they also tried to pin an unsolved murder in norther Florida on me, too! :huh:


----------



## Lamia (Nov 7, 2011)

I dreamed I was flying through space and I was smiling and laughing and I accidentally sucked the earth down my throat. I coughed a little then swallowed it. 

I think this is how the world will end.


----------



## lushluv (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok, a couple of weeks ago I dreamed I gave birth, took my baby home, and in the middle of the celebration, someone stole my baby.

Then last night I had a dream that _I_ stole someone's baby. 

Even though this thread isn't about any type of analysis, this is now officially bothering me.


----------



## Micara (Nov 7, 2011)

I dreamed last night that we were so busy today that 2 hours after we closed the doors we still had 20 people in the lobby.

It almost came true. When we closed today, we had about 10 people left in the lobby, so I got called up to help clear out. I don't know what was so important today that everybody had to come out in the rain.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Nov 7, 2011)

I had a dream about brussel sprouts! Haha I don't remember much about it except for it was definitely about brussel sprouts. Apparently I was hungry!


----------



## spacce (Nov 9, 2011)

Last night is why I hate my bladder and that why sometimes I hate sleeping..
So I was dreaming last night.. and I was about to have some fun with a dream woman, when all of the sudden I had to pee, so in my dream I tell I had to use the bathroom (what a mood killer, right?) .. I leave my dream and go to the bathroom.. I get back to the bed since I am awake, she's no longer there..
so I spend the better part of the night dreaming about the living dead, zombies etc. trying to escape.. then I dreamt about a futuristic world of warcraft, and I think i was a panda, the game was really simple..

then I woke up..


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 9, 2011)

I was being phoned constantly by Rick Astley (yes the annoying singing one). His mission was to keep me informed of all the hidden Ikea and Freedom stores, the ones that had little crowds and were mostly underground. Of course. I followed his directions to a Freedom in Ireland that was in a giant hole on the side of a huge hill. I rang him to give my thanks and he started singing "Never Gonna Give You Up" at me. It was at this point I realised Rick was a stalker...I woke up.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 10, 2011)

I dreamed that Dr. House had a gun that shot DELICIOUS SMELLS. Also my hair was long again and I was in this building that keeps showing up in my dreams. I'm pretty sure it's a modified and out-of-place rendition of a building from my old school.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 11, 2011)

I dreamed that I was trapped in "The Sound of Music" and singing the "Do-re-mi" song!

Yes, I was scared that I was in Hell!


"Me...a name I call myself!"


That damn song is still stuck in my head!:doh:


Dennis


----------



## penguin (Nov 11, 2011)

It was Christmas Eve and I hadn't finished shopping, and I had to go back to the shops. Ugh, it was so stressful.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 12, 2011)

My dreams are always so strange and off the wall..this one was more normal than ever..which is shocking for me lol 

I think I've been playing too much Lego Harry Potter because in my dream, a spider was wiggling its legs out of the garbage disposal much like the Devil's Snare plants in the game, and it happened before I went to work. I'm at work and having a panic attack about it when I decide to leave and go to the doctor. The particular Dr. I am going to, I like because I met him in the ER (all dream sequence, not RL)...yet, he is a dentist. So dream me is conflicting with RL me there because RL me knows he is a dentist, and dream me texts a coworker to ask about it and where his office is. Anyway, I get to his office..it's pitch black outside..and no one is there, but I am able to get in anyway. My son is with me and takes off running down a hallway and I'm yelling at him to come back so we can go. Instead, he keeps running and I find him at the end of a hallway that opens up to some big warehouse looking place, where there are about 6 or 7 guys. They see me and I say nothing, grab my son by the hand and take off running..not the way I came out, but into a part of the warehouse that has some new modeled trucks. (Yea, I don't know why either)

I switch dream modes somewhere and I am now in this same warehouse, a different part, by myself and I'm spying on a woman and older man. What I know, and she doesn't, is that I'm her sister. So she spots me and we're stanced for some action movie fighting when the older guy walks up beside us and relays to her that he knew this day would come and tells her who I am..to her shock, and my reply of how she's been sitting comfortably in our dad's company plotting to kill him to take it over....

That was long-winded, but my dreams are almost always this engrossed in some form or fashion. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 12, 2011)

Some weird Frankenstein, vampire mix thing was chasing a group of people. Eventually I killed it with a gun I think. lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 12, 2011)

I had a dream I smoked pot with Dr. House and watched Popeye. It all in black and white, crazy!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 12, 2011)

Last night I had a really weird dream of being abducted along with a bunch of friends and other people I know. We were abducted by Bible thumping people who thought it was okay to practice incest and stuff. It was really messed up. We were prevented from any interaction with males, no technology, and had to be the man's slave. And other stuff, too. 

But then with hoping so strongly to get out of it, a friend and I found a way to text people without the use of actual technology, and we pleaded for help. Then we were found doing this, and the man was trying to beat us and seclude us even more, but the rescue troops were already working to help us. 

Then later at some church gathering kind of thing, my friends and I found some weed hidden under the benches. We scrambled to the back of the church and smoked it while the mass happened, and it ended up being like a magical telepathic link between us and our other friends who were trying to rescue us. So we scoured the church and outside of it for more weed to pocket so we could speak to our friends when we're back in our cells. 

We ended up making an escape plan while high on weed, because of this telepathic connection, and by the next church assembly, it was time to carry out the plan. People from bands I like, old high school friends, etc... they all came to rescue us and it became like a war. Very reminiscent of the Harry Potter battle of Hogwarts. It was crazy! 

And the man that held us captive and was trying to turn us all into his slave wives was trying to kill me because he thought I was the mastermind behind the plan. So everyone was fighting to hide me from him, while I tried to bring him down myself to free all his daughters and other prisoners.

When we finally beat him, his church goers were still trying to fight us, so we worked hard to find a small hidden place to smoke some weed, and when we finally did, we locked up all the places and put guards up to make sure no one finds us. Then we all smoked together and one by one, as each person would get baked, they'd disappear and go to safety. As if getting high was a portal of some kind to get back to our normal life. 

I was staying behind to make sure everyone got over to the other side safely, but noticed we were starting to run dangerously low on weed and not everyone had even had a hit yet. Not even me. So we were scrambling to try and make it last and still get everyone over to the real world.

Finally I got to get some weed for myself to smoke, and as I felt myself drifting through from one world to the other, I ended up waking up.

----

All in all... a very strange dream. I wish I could tell what this is all about.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 13, 2011)

It began in Mykonos. Eventually I ended up in Rome. I went on this river, and for some reason the water was actually wine. I could actually taste it, because at one point it was sprayed in my face. lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was at some type of celebration...with some people from work, but not my best friend which is also the BOSS...............and then I made my sister and her 2 tiny daughters (who were babies in the dream although really 21 +18) rabbit outfits out of fur and my sister some other type of outfit..we were at a country club...and they were showing their new outfits off........i was 1/2 a day late for work and had not called in yet............my boss was cool though and I told her I would put in 4 hours


----------



## penguin (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't remember the details, but lovelylady78 was in it, and pretty much only wearing a pale blue bra and matching g-string. I got to see her butt a lot, though it wasn't a sex dream by any means.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 17, 2011)

This isn't about a dream I had last night, it's actually about a series of dreams that I had several weeks ago. I kept dreaming that I was trespassing in other people's lives, entering into their homes, going through their personal belongings while they weren't around. I would have similar dreams several nights in a row, and they were all so vivid. It felt as though I was actually there, like I was having some kind of out of body experience while I slept. 

In at least one of these dreams, I took something that didn't belong to me. I hadn't meant to apparently, because when I looked down and saw that I had that item (I think it was a photograph of someone) I panicked as I tried to think of how I could get it back to them without them knowing I was rummaging around in their stuff. 

Has anyone else had a similar type of dream? What was your interpretation of it? I tried looking up on some dream interpretation web sites, but I remember feeling like there take on it didn't really apply to me in any way. The dreams felt a bit disturbing, but at the same time really curious. I'd be interested in anyone's thoughts.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 17, 2011)

I was in a video game store buying a red 3DS with a stack of games. After I paid for them all, I went through the doorway and the next thing I knew I was in Times Square. Coincidentally, I'm going on a shopping trip to New York to buy that exact same thing. :happy:


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 17, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> I was being phoned constantly by Rick Astley (yes the annoying singing one). His mission was to keep me informed of all the hidden Ikea and Freedom stores, the ones that had little crowds and were mostly underground. Of course. I followed his directions to a Freedom in Ireland that was in a giant hole on the side of a huge hill. I rang him to give my thanks and he started singing "Never Gonna Give You Up" at me. It was at this point I realised Rick was a stalker...I woke up.


Just one more time. Click if you dare:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...jsHdDg&usg=AFQjCNE_Xi_FGm1hnjwwK2ZJER_v5IrjoQ


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 17, 2011)

LJ Rock said:


> This isn't about a dream I had last night, it's actually about a series of dreams that I had several weeks ago. I kept dreaming that I was trespassing in other people's lives, entering into their homes, going through their personal belongings while they weren't around. I would have similar dreams several nights in a row, and they were all so vivid. It felt as though I was actually there, like I was having some kind of out of body experience while I slept.
> 
> In at least one of these dreams, I took something that didn't belong to me. I hadn't meant to apparently, because when I looked down and saw that I had that item (I think it was a photograph of someone) I panicked as I tried to think of how I could get it back to them without them knowing I was rummaging around in their stuff.
> 
> Has anyone else had a similar type of dream? What was your interpretation of it? I tried looking up on some dream interpretation web sites, but I remember feeling like there take on it didn't really apply to me in any way. The dreams felt a bit disturbing, but at the same time really curious. I'd be interested in anyone's thoughts.



I'll have a stab. I would read that as a desire to get closer to a person/people, and to see the real them that is not always shown. Your panic at discovering that you've succeeded, and owning a piece of them, is possibly confronting. You're in possession of their true nature (possibly their heart), and that is a huge responsibility. What do you think?



smithnwesson said:


> Just one more time. Click if you dare:
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...jsHdDg&usg=AFQjCNE_Xi_FGm1hnjwwK2ZJER_v5IrjoQ



LOL! So not fair!


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 23, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> I'll have a stab. I would read that as a desire to get closer to a person/people, and to see the real them that is not always shown. Your panic at discovering that you've succeeded, and owning a piece of them, is possibly confronting. You're in possession of their true nature (possibly their heart), and that is a huge responsibility. What do you think?



You might be on to something here, my friend. Life has been very lonesome for me lately. Perhaps these dreams reflect an inner desire to reach out to someone, anyone, while still acknowledging my feelings of isolation and separation.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 23, 2011)

I have the same dream every night. I dream I am with my family and visiting my hometown. I can't at this time.


----------



## tigerlily (Nov 27, 2011)

Last night I dreamt that I was eating Belgian chocolate. 


I looked it up in a book and it made me feel tons better as I had gone to bed in an awful mood, stressed over the possibility of living in a foreign land. 

_"To dream of eating crisp, new candy implies social pleasures and much lovemaking among the young and old." _



Yes, life. I am ready for my orgy now.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 2, 2011)

I stayed up a bit around 6 am. I watched a video on the best and worst video games of all time. I anticipated one of the games would end up being what I dreamed about, but I had a lucid dream that I was Solid Snake. Now that was kinda fun. All the badassery followed. Sneaking around... Hiding in a box, shooting people in the face. lol 

Some of the story was a bit off. I know at one point I went underwater in a downward direction, where there was a base camp I guess you could say. I met up with a gun expert, and I gave her a nikita. lol


----------



## penguin (Dec 2, 2011)

I dreamt the last guy I was involved with came back and was begging me to see him again. He was very flattering, but it was a very confusing dream.


----------



## KevinMichaelJohnson (Dec 3, 2011)

all dreams mean something in some way. and i didnt have this dream last night, but all i saw was an inward spinning colorful spiral, kinda like a black hole. in the middle of it was a hair comb floating motionlessly... thats it. swear to god. what the hell could that have been?


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Dec 4, 2011)

Freud would have had FUN with me, y'all.

Last night I dreamed that Ron Jeremy was spraying whipped cream in my face... in front of my mother. 

I'm a bit worried about my subconscious now.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 7, 2011)

It was a random town. But the buildings all looked the same. They had yellow roofs and some had weird words on them. I went in several. Gas stations, stores, etc.. Then I observed a battle between vikings and myrmidons. The myrmidons kept throwing kicks for some reason. The vikings then shot electrically charged arrows, but it was a tie. 

Then I met up with a woman I had not seen in awhile. I said something to imply I had a crush on her.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 7, 2011)

In my dream last night Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson was offering to show me his penis if I flashed my boobs at him...but when I flashed him and he dropped his pants? He had a VAGINA!


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 7, 2011)

I had a dream that Derek bought me the diamond necklace thing that gets dropped into the ocean at the end of Titanic. :wubu: Pretty boy, pretty necklace, pretty great dream.


----------



## penguin (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't remember all the details but it was another Dr Who dream, with the tenth doctor. I've been marathoning the series, and when I do that, whatever show it is gets into my dreams. It was a fun dream, I remember that much.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 7, 2011)

I had a dream that I had this really nice juicy cake...I think it had caramel inside....anyway someone stole it! 
:doh: yeh pretty much it....then I woke up hungry


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 7, 2011)

penguin said:


> I don't remember all the details but it was another Dr Who dream, with the tenth doctor. I've been marathoning the series, and when I do that, whatever show it is gets into my dreams. It was a fun dream, I remember that much.




I'm in Bribane too!!!! On holidays


----------



## penguin (Dec 7, 2011)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> I'm in Bribane too!!!! On holidays



I've lived here quite a while now


----------



## gobettiepurple (Dec 9, 2011)

I had a dream last night that I was a biker dude's old lady - it was very Sons of Anarchy-like . . .

I have to say I was very sad to wake up


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 9, 2011)

I had a dream where I was spider-man, saving the day and fighting daleks and stuff! It was awesome.



Them Doc Ock impales me at the end with one of his arms. Then I wake up.

D:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 9, 2011)

I dreamed that I was at my old junior high school, going to a Frank Zappa concert. There were only three people in his band. His guitarist played classical pieces on his guitar, and it was unbelievable. Meanwhile, I got to see John Lennon and Ringo Starr, and I got to shake Ringo's hand (I was to shy to go up to John). That's about all I remember.


----------



## penguin (Dec 9, 2011)

I was at some party, which had lots of my family there. Two different guys asked me out, one was some kind of priest, and I said yes to both of them, as well as making out with some girl. It was nice to be wanted!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 9, 2011)

penguin said:


> I was at some party, which had lots of my family there. Two different guys asked me out, one was some kind of priest, and I said yes to both of them, as well as making out with some girl. It was nice to be wanted!



That sounds like fun!


----------



## penguin (Dec 10, 2011)

Weirdo890 said:


> That sounds like fun!



Oh, it was, very, very much so.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 10, 2011)

I think I had a dream about a cake.....


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 10, 2011)

I dreamed about going to this futuristic Disneyland-like place, but it was all a virtual reality deal. 
You first went into this theater, and were greeted, in a jump scare, by this creature that was a mixture of puppetry and CGI. After a little introduction, we were let loose in a computer-reality world, where you could fling people about _Angry Birds_ style. 
And for some reason, I was wearing my CPAP in my dream. Go figure.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 12, 2011)

Several people in a home having a house party. Including Tess Munster and Jon "Bones" Jones. I was guarding the party. All Muay Thai decked out too. Prajiouds, mongkhon, Everything. I only kicked one person though. Boo. lol


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 13, 2011)

Zombie children... trying to get into an underground bunker. Yeah, it made that much sense when I was dreaming it too


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 13, 2011)

I had a dream that black ants were all over my vagina biting it and i couldn't get them off...it was itchy and bleeding

I woke up and checked it sooooooo quickly to make sure there were no ants hahaha


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Dec 14, 2011)

Cold medicine makes me have some weirdddd dreams! 

In one of them I had last night I went to see the crucifixion of Christ. It was the real thing but it took place in a theater (musical style) and I had front row seats... 

I'm not going to even begin to analyze my own dream because that shit was just strange!


----------



## penguin (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been having lots of Doctor Who themed dreams lately, because I've been working my way through the series. Last night Doctors 9, 10 and 11 were all there, just hanging out. Rose Tyler turned up and started kissing 10 and I got all jealous.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 22, 2011)

I was training with my gorgeous trainer, and It appeared I was back in college. He walked me to the very crowded dining hall, and it felt like he was giving me too much inappropriate attention, arm over my neck etc.

Then I was ordering my food and 2 really rude girls came along and tried to butt in although I had already ordered and were really messing with me. I almost punched the bigger mouthed one but let it go.......


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 22, 2011)

I noticed that every time I have dreams about the past, the TARDIS or the DeLorean is somewhere in my dream. Once, both was in my dream. lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 23, 2011)

*can't remember most of the details but.....
my boss and best friend was murdered
and I was the last one with her; so
accused of murdering her????????

WTF*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 24, 2011)

*had such a fucked up dream last nite.....was with my besty and i forget what we were doing..but ended up at breakfast and I was accused of taking an extra plate of food, this took up like an hour and then realized I had to get to work but was dressed way too casually for work, and it would take me an hour to get home and back to change ...so we went shopping for clothes. we were in separate cars and kept losing one another...then we went to the clothing store she said was cheap and they had nothing for me..then we decided super K mart would do the job...couldn't find it. then couldn't remember where I worked, or the # at my job or my bosses name?????? WTF...

one crazy dream after another.*


----------



## georgedepp (Dec 28, 2011)

Last night I dreamed that my laptop broke in two, which somehow translates into me homeless. I felt very sorry for myself, like half the world, and I even got a visit from my old college crush. It was really sad.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 1, 2012)

Several weird ones.
I traveled a bit though. Back in Guam, Hawaii, and Florida again.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 5, 2012)

Having some fairly vivid dreams the last few days.

Last night I was in a class, and my professor (Just someone random; Not a real person) was trying to kill me. He tried stabbing me, poisoning me with tainted coffee, and the people around didn't really notice his attempts. At one point he gave me a camera, and apparently there was a bomb hidden in it. I threw it out a window, and it landed on a car. The car didn't explode, but it damaged the front of it, and no one was hurt. 

I think at that point I realized his motives, and that he was the personification of death, so I went after him. I searched around a random town until I caught him walking with one of my friends. I don't know what I did (I kicked him at one point lol), but I ended up killing him. But before he passed he was on the ground saying something to the tune of "You've got to stop wasting time and start progressing as a person! Screw other people!" 

My reply was ".... I have already started doing this," and then he died. The ending reminded me a lot of the ending God of War when Kratos finally kills Ares:

"I was trying to make you a great warrior...."

".....You succeeded. *Kills*" 

The night before:

Well I forgot some details but it was unbelievably vivid. I was a secret agent/super hero with someone named "Cig" Andrews, and a woman. My codename was "Xu" (The Chinese surname). The standard Secret Agent badassery happened (Espionage, fighting, gadgets), and at one point we stopped a plane from crashing. But it was on a supernatural level. I jumped from one plane to the crashing one, and basically guided it to its destination. It was pretty freaky. lol


----------



## penguin (Jan 5, 2012)

The other night I had a very vivid one where I was with Melinda and her husband from Ghost Whisperer. She lived in this big old house that grew extra rooms to accommodate any ghosts that were hanging around. So you could be quite literally walking for hours throughout the house and still find something new. Rooms would emerge as the ghosts arrived and disappear when they crossed over. Bedrooms, dining rooms, lounge rooms, everything. It was amazing. The part she and her husband lived in didn't change, but the rest of the house did. Looking for a particular ghost could take a while. One ghost rearranged the bathroom when I went to use it, taking the toilet and shower out and then moved everything out of the kitchen. He was pissed off and wanted attention I guess. 

That house was amazing.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 12, 2012)

I was walking around Halifax (I knew it was, but it looked different somehow) and apparently I had a date... amazingly this wasn't the weirdest thing.

She appears out of nowhere, looking like someone I knew at school but blonde for some reason. She pretty much drags me through the town untill we find a cinema (I think it's my idea of the new one that's being built). Now here's where it goes totally weird...

We're queuing for a movie in this wide open white space. Then this group of scruffy guys arrive and try to attack me and this girl. What happened next is comparable to the continuous fight scene from 'Oldboy'... only minus a hammer. Somehow I'm left looking like a white knight having beaten up a whole load of chavs with my bare hands. Woke up just then so I have no idea what happened with the damsel in distress.

What kind of cheese was I eating before bed?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 12, 2012)

So this is from the night before last...

But I dreamed that David Lynch invited me to his wedding in the Maldives, and that he sent out the invitations in 10 languages, most of them highly obscure. Me and several people from other countries were working on the interpretation of the invitations while standing on hay in a barn.

Rock on.


----------



## penguin (Jan 12, 2012)

I was sharing a flat with Ted Mosby (from How I Met Your Mother) and we were getting along great as friends, nothing more. While chatting about nerd stuff (gaming, XP and the like), I noticed he was looking at me differently, and then said something along the lines of "do you mind if I look at you really closely...below your nose?" which had me confused, until he kissed me. It wasn't a great kiss, but it wasn't a bad one either. Turns out he'd suddenly become aware he liked me that way. I was taken by surprise, but went with it. We went about doing stuff and he told me that later that night he'd "shatter" me in the bedroom. But we didn't get to that point. I ended up having to make a bunch of cakes, and I was trying to make one a traditional wedding type, but it was just really ugly. I was trying to do it as best as I could, but it didn't matter, as my sister was there ready to eat it.

I was woken up by my phone ringing, and it turned out to be my sister. Weird.


----------



## penguin (Jan 17, 2012)

I cut my belly off. With a pair of scissors I had here. I just cut it off and left it on the table. It didn't hurt, I didn't bleed, and my skin just kind of closed up and smoothed over. So it was just smaller, no sign of incision. I went about my day but then started freaking out because I thought I'd cut my belly button off. I could handle having a smaller belly, but not no belly button. So I had to run to the mirror to check and was relieve to see that most of it was there still. The bottom quarter had been cut off but I figured it would be okay. Which was good, because otherwise I'd have to sew my belly back by myself and I wasn't sure I'd be able to, because the belly had been sitting out for a while and might have gone yucky.

Very weird.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 12, 2012)

I had dreams revolving around a girl I have a crush on. In the 1st I woke up in my bed and my friend that I have a crush on said "Hi sleepyhead. Surprised to see me?" I said hi back and that I didn't know she knew where I lived. She said "Well, I was hoping we could spend some together, even if it's for a little while." We both smiled and then I woke up.

In the next a few nights later, I was standing in a desert a few feet away from some coliseum. I immediately had a feeling something was wrong so I run and kick the double door open. I see her tied up in the arena near a black hooded individual near her and he chucks a dual sided lightsaber towards me and he says, "You want to save her? Well, come and get her!" He activates his lightsaber and the two of us start to fight as she looks on. I never saw his face.


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 12, 2012)

I dreamt I was in a much larger version of my towns market and found myself around a furnature seller. There were loads of tables, desks, chairs etc but I bought a small wooden box. Then I started getting chased by some guys in old-fashioned suits which led to me losing them and selling the box back... never knowing why I was being chased for it.

The market and my old school seem to be regular locations in my dreams, wonder what a dream analyst would think of that


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 14, 2012)

*I dreamt I was boarding a flight and made it on time.....but they would not let me on board with out proof of my car insurance of any kind?????? 

FOR REAL? WTF was that about........I was pretty fucking pissed and shocked and dealing with it very civilized but they were total 'dicks*


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jul 15, 2012)

An Italian man wanted to buy a baby fox from me but I wouldn't sell it to him as he couldn't say what he wanted in perfect Spanish. He wanted to use the fox for fighting with a terrier, which didn't bother me at all. However, I relented and sold him the fox. It then promptly attacked my pet rabbits (I haven't had pet rabbits for years in reality!).

Then there were lots of airships and hot-air-balloons overhead.


Completely weird!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 15, 2012)

*I dreamt I was back in the printing industry and a very old friend of mine that date raped me decades ago (he was also a good gf's bf at the time)....was my client....he was about to be promoted to a huge local government job. We were together (living together?) and I was undeniably attracted to his physique and the chemistry was amazing...it was the first time.....

I think I am forgiving him after 30 years.....although in my mind, I let that go ages ago......hmmm 

I <3 DREAMS/DREAMING*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 17, 2012)

*I went to checkin for work at ALL GOOD FESTIVAL....and I was supposed to be there at 2:45, so I arrived at 2:30 and they told me I had to forfeit my $255 deposit, as I was supposed to be there at 2pm, and they had emailed me...but I never received that, as my phone was off...FRUSTRATION DREAM

I was working late in my office and a very drunk client showed up at 7pm with her as drunk gfs and someone else let them in...they created a ruckus and didn't belong in the office....it was kinda weird...i threw them all out, as I had to get to the prison for an AA committment at 7:15....*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 22, 2012)

First I was in a city. I passed a building next to a really tall parking lot. For some reason the parking lot had poor support. A car fell off and nearly hit me. Then the parking lot building basically fell on the smaller building next to it. I was safe though.

Then for some reason I was with a bunch of people trying to get to New York. I just remember being confused, and always asking if I was in the state over.


----------



## Librarygirl (Jul 22, 2012)

I was on the eleventh floor of a Malaysian (or foreign at least) shopping centre, where they were selling chairs. I somehow knew the building wasn't safe and someone was pursuing me and had to get away and ended up climbing down this staircase with a metal handrail on the outside of the building, while worrying that the brickwork was cracking.

Sometime later, I am back in the building, but the bad guys have got me and start leering at me. Luckily at this point, one of my friends grabs this massive metal pole and hits the men over the heads.

I had been reading an action packed sci-fi/ fantasy novel before bedtime, but goodness knows where this came from. Not a pleasant dream for a person with a great fear of heights!


----------



## Librarygirl (Aug 15, 2012)

Dreamt I was in France, walking round a large market looking for giant pains au chocolat! Then I suddenly remembered I could speak French and was really happy.


Quite a nice dream for me of late!


----------



## Wheels and the Legman (Aug 15, 2012)

This was a couple days ago but it was so funny. The dream was I had a girlffriend who was a ssbbw and she was competing in the Olympics. I was also her coach. We trained so hard for a long time and then we didn't see each other for I think a day. When I came to see her go for gold she had lost like 250lbs. She ended up winning and I was happy for her but at the same time disappointed that she was so skinny. I asked what happened and she said I trained her too hard lol. The weird part was it was gymnastics.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 16, 2012)

slices of ham flowing from the shower


----------



## Mathias (Sep 3, 2012)

I incited a huge riot.


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 4, 2012)

I had a lot of weird dreams last night, but the only one I remember was an awkward encounter with a woman I've had a crush on for years. I was at the deli section of my local market waiting for my number to be called when I see her and one of her girlfriends placing items in their shopping cart. 

I went over to them and tried to say hi, as they looked on as if I weren't even there. I make some sort of broad hand gestures and say "Hey, its me!" SHe gives me a quick glance and looks on as though she were wishing I'd just go away. 

"Well," I said "I guess I'll see you all later." and then I walked away. 

In real life I don't think that would happen, but perhaps it's my subconscious telling me that it can never be.


----------



## penguin (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't remember the details, but it involved Batman standing up to say I LIEK CHOCOLATE MILK.


----------



## Librarygirl (Sep 5, 2012)

I had a dream that my assistant and I sneaked out of our library Reading Room, abandoning a colleague who has been annoying us. We hadn't planned to be out for long, but were then kidnapped in a shopping centre on the way back as these people thought we had witnessed a crime.

Somehow they left us and the next thing I know I'm in some kind of semi-dark cave / room, making out with a cute BHM. We have to sit up and pretend we're just chatting when some readers from the library come in with their child. I then find myself realising this guy is no good for me and if I ever want a happy family life and children I have to leave him.

My assistant and I eventually sneak back to work, but are somehow feted as the heroines of the day for escaping and I find myself trying to get away to write down the story of me and this guy on my netbook.

WEIRD!!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 5, 2012)

I had a success dream a few days ago. I was walking into a hospital. I was in charge of the mental health section. I was setting up a room. After I finished, I had an acquaintance come up to me and talk, whom I gave much support to. 

Please let the dream be prophetic. Oh yes. lol


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 7, 2012)

I dreamt that I got two new pairs of glasses, they were shipped to me from China or someplace, and they came in a fancy carrying case made out of leather or something. 

There were two small pairs of very thick rimmed glasses, one of them looked like a pair of opera glasses. I tried them both on but they were way too small for my big head. 

I don't remember what happened after that. It's an interesting look at my state of mind though and how I am seeing the world right now.


----------



## one2one (Sep 10, 2012)

I made out with Liam Neeson! I rarely remember my dreams, but I woke up with vivid recall of this one.


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 10, 2012)

At some point last night I had a dream I was called back to my old job by a manager who probably liked me the least while I was there. It was surreal seeing all my old co-workers and being in my old cubicle. 

I think this is actually a recurring dream, I seem to remember having a similar dream before. Perhaps my subconscious telling me to get over getting laid off and get on with my life?


----------



## SD007 (Sep 16, 2012)

I dreamt that I was grocery shopping and came across edible Disney plush toys -- and they were cheap.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 16, 2012)

I dreamed Tony Stark was a Dad. He was in his tower and he needed to save the world and was arguing with the rest of The Avengers about how to stop Loki and Dr. Doom. Then a little boy comes walking into the room in little footy pajama's and he's holding a blankie and teddy bear while rubbing his eyes. 

Then Stark gets into an argument because they woke him up so he suits himself up and the baby in a little Iron Man suit and flies him home to Pepper. She yells at him for putting their son at risk, but it was Take your Child to work day so he assumed she would be ok with it.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 15, 2012)

Freaking weird.

I was at home in Florida. I walked nine miles to the nearest base. The path was different... It was as though I decided to go in the forest the whole way instead of using the road. Then when I got to the base, It was a bit odd. Like sequoia trees everywhere rather than the buildings. 

There was a small building where I met some celebrity backstage. Not sure who it was. They were about perform, but I left with them in a car. Then it crashed into the water. lol 

We escaped, but it was like nothing happened. I slept after that (In the dream), and woke up to this trail next to the sea. It was peaceful. I just walked, and watched the water.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 15, 2012)

I had a dream that I ran into two random people I went to elementary school with.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 19, 2012)

*awwww back to frustration dreams 

I hate them so much...they plague me

right now 10 days out of total knee replacement, I can't drive, so obviously there is plenty I am powerless over ....

dream I am riding a bicycle with wet gear, and a backpack and box on the back...impossible...I can't find the airport I am flying out of....I get there super late, find the bus that takes me to the plane, they say you wont make it..I lose my really sweet bicycle in the process and drop my ticket in a throng of people....blah blah blah...POOR TORTURE DREAM*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 15, 2012)

*dayum it's me again LOL...I have had heavy drug/drinking dreams 3 days running and have been clean and sober since 4/21/96....so very very disturbing...I am also in the middle of gutting a rowhome and totally REHABBING it, and the inspections for plumbing & electricity fell through yesterday...putting us over a week behind.......POWERLESS over people places and things....*


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 16, 2012)

It was my birthday and I was in New York. I don't remember any of the details, just that I was there and I think I was drinking coffee.


----------



## balletguy (Dec 16, 2012)

I was in Oregon building a house....


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 20, 2013)

*first I had a very REAL dream of a huge guy I used to work with, who put on over 100 #s while he was employed...very married, but in my dream it was all puppy dogs and lollipops....and sweeeeet and FELT SO FUCKING RIGHT/GOOD!!!!!!

dream #2 was my GF that had a stroke...who I have distanced myself from as I feel manipulated ...and I got an email of a bunch of pictures of her back in the hospital.......ho hum*


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 20, 2013)

I had 2 hella random dreams

1st - 3 guys I know and 2 guys I didn't know, showed up at my door randomly to bring me a gift. I woke before I got to see what the gift was or to boomboom the 2 guys that I use to have mega crushes on in real life! 

2nd - My dad randomly brought me like 40 balloons and a record player. It was awesome I really do I want a record player!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 24, 2013)

No good dream recall last night (Four hours of sleep :/), but I'm going to try the mind machine tonight in hopes that I have a lucid.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 28, 2013)

*I dreamt that my grandmother was the queen of England and I had to wear all those hoity toity uptight clothes and hobble around on heels and ask people to pour coffee for me as I wasn't allowed to....and broke all the rules*


----------



## Alicia33 (Apr 3, 2013)

My dream was about my daughter dropping her nintendo 3ds in the bathtub and first I thought is was a bar of soap, then I realized what it was. Weird dream for sure


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 3, 2013)

wrestling with a particular someone.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 16, 2013)

*I ended up in a foreign arab country and had to pay to get through the borders, except the last one was torture for women....i had to go to the baths, give them all my worldly goods I was carrying, get naked and wait for my rape....excruciating......I guess it was a reflection of feeling like I got REAMED at work yesterday in front of others...my bosses favorite form of torture....*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 17, 2013)

*I got a fabulous internship (not sure if I was getting paid or not) at some fabulous college university, very innovative and highly sought after. I got a wonderful desk and found an iPad in it and all kinds of amazing tools of the trade.....somehow I used a nail gun or something like that and put it right in someones knee?? WTF.....then my friends brought me bags of good treats......WTF WTF WTF*


----------



## veggieforever (Apr 20, 2013)

*A female colleague giving me a topless, booby-shakin' lap dance while giving me team brief style up-date about how the previous shift had went that day 

Yep, giving David Lynch a run for his money - minus a dancing little person, scarlet curtains and some eyeball poppin' strobe lighting!! 

I will never see Tracey in the same way ever again! haha! Think I will keep that one to myself! lol *


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 20, 2013)

I do dream interpretations. I take symbols, map them out and then take my impressions from the dream and map them out. I then combined the two to tell you what I feel it is about.

If you're ever interested, send me a message with your dream in as MUCH details as possible:
Colors
Animals/People
Buildings
Feelings
Insects

Everything.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 22, 2013)

I slept one hour over a 24 hour period. I had to do homework and I just got back to see my family. I slept about four hours after that, but woke up tired, yet fairly energetic. I stayed up for about two hours, and then fell back asleep.

I had one of the more vivid dreams of my life. I was listening to hemi sync to induce lucidity, and it was crazy. My standard martial artist, super hero, warrior monk combo lol. I kept looking at the stars of a night sky, and somehow the stars came to me and gave me energy. I carried no weapons, but whatever I thought I needed was produced in seconds. It was odd, but fun.


----------



## Amaranthine (Apr 22, 2013)

For some reason, my dreams seem so much more absurd than what I've read here lately. 

1. I was on my campus and people kept trying to make me go to this one place/event where hugging someone made the ground vibrate (I don't know.) I finally get dragged there, and there's a bunch of people and a few pens of sheep. Apparently, there's one super sheep that you have to face. So I go look at the sheep for about 5 seconds, pass out, and wake up in my apartment which now contains a sheep-themed lamp. 

2. My parents move into this huge, confusing complex. My dad wants to make a special dinner, so I give him an 8th of weed to throw in for some reason. But I end up passing out, waking up to realize no one had gotten me up for dinner. So I storm out and text for awhile until I apparently feel better, and come home to a party of people who apparently used to hang out with the senior George Bush. I hurry into my room, and eventually my mom brings me some of the dinner, which was pasta/sauce baked onto bread and eaten like pizza.


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 27, 2013)

I dreamt that I won the PCH lottery and when they showed up at my door I became pissed off at them for not allowing me to take a shower, get my old lady bun out of my hair, put on some make-up and change out of my night shirt before filming my reaction to put it in their commercial.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 3, 2013)

the last 2 nites horrible dreams....

*wednesday: I dreamed I found the payroll for the last year...and took it to read and was hiding all day with it from boss.....and then saw her first thing yesterday and FELT GUILTY :doh:

Thursday: dreamt that someone was knocking on my door non stop and calling my house & cell..and finally climbed up to the 2nd floor and was trying to get in the open window.....ended up with fun girls going on and getting distracted *


----------



## SD007 (May 11, 2013)

Are you guys ready for this?

Kay, so, last night I dreamt that two homosexual giraffes adopted a donkey, but the donkey got lost and had a strange thought. 

He thought, "Do I have gay giraffe parents?", so he went on a self discovering journey.

He found his parents, but apparently the donkey was also gay, so he started flirting with one of his dads (not knowing he was his dad of course), and the other dad came in and said, "Why are you flirting with your 'mom'?"

Donkey was like, "that's my MOM?!?"

Then the other giraffe was like, "of course", and all of a sudden he was wearing a big, fluffy lady-coat -- because he was also a transvestite apparently. Warwick Davis was also there... kind of just standing around..

Then all of a sudden there were a bunch of baby giraffes, and one of the dads told a story about a baby giraffe:
This giraffe got pushed out of a window because the mom was jealous of all the attention the dad was giving it. It fell out of a tower (like four stories high) and broke its legs/back.

It was crawling around and the other giraffes were thinking, "oh that's a bit weird".

They got freaked out, so they started shooting lasers from their horns at the baby. Then the baby had wings out of nowhere and glided off of the cloud they were on (they were living in candy land on a cloud).

But then this huge parakeet thing with massive talons started chasing it through the air. Baby giraffe got away, landed on another cloud, and turned into some kind of leopard. This is where Charlie Sheen the German Shepherd comes in (you know, from _All Dogs Go to Heaven 2_).

He was like, "we're gonna raid that herd of vegetarian pigs and dinosaurs over there for food". So they go over and say, "We're stealin' your mac 'n cheese!"

Then *I* had to make the mac 'n cheese (first person point of view all of a sudden)! I had a huge pile of grated cheese and a little bit of uncooked pasta, and they all ended up it the boiling pot at once. I sighed out of frustration as I proceeded to scoop the cheese out of the pot with a spatula, so that the pasta could cook, but I gave up. I was like, "I can't do this. I can't do mac 'n cheese". 

And then I woke up. :l




Some other stuff happened too, but this is too long already -- don't feel obligated to read it... too long.


----------



## Lovelyone (May 11, 2013)

I dreamed that my mother (who passed away in 2010) was still alive and had gone missing. She had a huge Chevy Suburban that she drove in the dream and they found it on the roadside. The police couldn't prove that there was foulplay involved so they had a tow truck bring her chevy to my house and park in my driveway.After a couple hours, I decided to go get into her truck and check and see if there were any clues as to where she might be. In the glove compartment was a little wax paper bag (like they use for cookies at a deli) that was full of these individually wrapped little mini pastries. I thought, Why does she have fresh pastry in her car? IF she was leaving, why didn't she take it with her? What was she thinking??" 
Underneath the pastry was some sewing notions, a ten pack of gum, some juice boxes, a journal that I just flipped through ,and a map to my own city. I sat in the car thinking and praying for GOd to send me a msg representing my mom, until I fell asleep in the front seat. When I woke up I was hungry so I took one of my mom's little pastries and a stick of gum. As I began to get out of her truck I noticed this little person in the far off distance who was walking toward me. I could not see who it was as the sun was shining in my eyes but I could feel a sense of knowing this person (as if I recognized the silhouette but couldn't quite place whom it was) and my heart was beating out of my chest. I dropped my stick up gum and when I stood from having bent to pick it up, there was someone there and it was my mom. I was so excited to see her. I hugged her, and kissed her and told her that I was so worried about where she'd been. She just smiled at me and said, "I'm all right. I was in a good place, visiting with good people and enjoying good conversations with them." I asked her where she'd been and she said, "That's not for me to say. It's a place that you will go someday, far far in the future. Everything will be okay."{foreshadowing what will happen in the future, anyone?) I was so confused about everything but she just gave me a big hug and said, "I see that you've gotten into my pasties. Were they good? I bought them thinking of you cos I knew that you'd be the one come to my car looking for info about where to find me." I couldn't respond cos I was so mystified about why she'd left in the first place and why she was so secretive. Finally she opened the truck door, got into the glove compartment, handed me the bag of pastry and the journal, gave me a hug and kiss and said, "I've got to go now. Don't worry about me anymore, I am in a good place and I'll check in on you from time to time. Just know that I love you." and she left by way of sunlight. Like...she evaporated into the sunlight. 
Then I woke up.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 18, 2013)

I had two really weird ones.

1) It was right before my wedding after my bachelor party with my friends. We drank until around 6AM and as we're stumbling back to the hotel, we find a baby boy crying and we decide that making sure he's alright is more important than my wedding. We somehow thought it was a good idea to take him with us and he ended up sleeping in my arms at the wedding ceremony. :blink:

2. In this one my best friend and I were in Paris. He was driving a Chevy Stingray and I was in a white Mercedes. I was cruising in front of him when we both go by a group of street racers in equally fast looking cars. One of them shouts about me, "Look at those wankers!" I heard him and said, "Oh hell no." then I U-turn in the middle of traffic and go back to where he was and shout "What'd you say?!" We argue back and forth but decide to race. My friend and I rock paper scissors and I ended up racing, and beating him.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Jul 21, 2013)

I dreamed my husband was dressed as a squid and we had sex. I have no idea what this means - not sure I want to know.:doh:


----------



## dharmabean (Jul 21, 2013)

it was the end of the word, some kind of apocalypse...

We were in this abandoned underground military base thing.
"We" being me and whomever.

This pregnant chick was found outside the gates. They brought her in, she was all dehydrated and horrible looking. 

She was pregnant with twins.One was our savior, one was the devil.
People were fighting, trying to figure out which baby to kill or just to let her die.
No way to know which was the good baby/bad baby.

So there was this radio transmission between bases of survivors. They were communicating back and forth about "kill the girl" "save the girl". This huge internal fight broke out. They brought me over because I could "translate," whatever that meant.

I was rubbing her belly and soothing her. I could feel the babies moving around inside. 

I remember a lot of red lighting, like a dark room. I remember she was dressed in a green military cammie jacket, black tunic, leggings and a scarf. She had long dark hair, super thin.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 21, 2013)

I went on a vacation to the Bahamas.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 29, 2013)

*We were driving somewhere with my brother and my dads gfs 60 yr old son
And a huge snake was loose in the car- I was totally freaking out!!!! Woke myself up SCREAMING*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 29, 2013)

That I was at a jazz club in LA, wearing a tux, sitting on a stool singing the Louis Armstrong songbook, and directly in front of me was the Special one in a slinky black dress watching me.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 30, 2013)

I dreamt that I was a little girl again (maybe 8 or 9), standing in the middle of a field purple flowers. I was wearing a white sun dress and had made a chain od f daisies for my hair. The sun was high in the sky. I felt so happy and was twirling around and around until I fell to the ground laughing. In the dream I must've fallen asleep in the field cos I remember waking up and looking through the tall flowers to see that there was a beautiful sunset, I flet that I needed to go home so I started running through the field. Then I awoke.

I hope I have this dream the night I depart this world. It was so beautiful and colorful and happy.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2013)

*I am dreaming vividly lately..and it's amazing!!!!
I honestly have not thought of sex in months...a year...IDK how long....
I dreamt I saw the most gorgeous sexy GUY built to turn me on endlessly....he loved me sqeezing/nibbling his nipples...but he was MARRIED so wouldn't kiss me...so I KICKED HIM TO THE CURB....along comes a super hotty I would not ordinarily give the time of day...hunky body builder...and he wanted to play the game of sex with me...HOT HOT HOLYNESS...I forgot what it was like....

sorry for the explicity of this post...just arousals I have not felt in A LONG LONG TIME!!!*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 16, 2013)

I never remember my dreams which has always been somewhat okay with me, so I want to give a special thanks to my brain for two dreams two nights in a row: I was visited by a former partner who made it a point to tel me how amazing she was and how much better her new partner was than me and how happy she was. 

Really brain? You're a piece of shit.


----------



## riplee (Sep 25, 2013)

SD007 said:


> Are you guys ready for this?
> 
> Kay, so, last night I dreamt that two homosexual giraffes adopted a donkey, but the donkey got lost and had a strange thought.
> 
> ...




COOLNESS !!!


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 29, 2013)

Early this morning before I woke up I dreamt that I was some sort of corporate spy or investigator, trying to uncover rings of corruption in the business world.... I have no idea.  lol


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 30, 2013)

I didn't dream anything last night, but the night before I had a dream that I was lost in the desert and dying. I had just about lost all hope when I met a shaggy dog. And that dog's fluffy coat inspired me to live.


----------



## SD007 (Oct 3, 2013)

Another long one:

Well, I watched the last episode of Breaking Bad Monday night. It was perfect, the whole thing was perfect. I felt an emptiness inside after it ended, like as if I had just put my pet dog down. I felt sick, but in a good way. I was taken on a journey and experienced it's end -- an end that I knew had to happen.

That was a lot of praise, wasn't it? Onto the dreams!

I've had four dreams relating to Breaking Bad, most of which include Jesse Pinkman. 

The first was me as Jesse. I was trying to break Badger out of jail, but the police were after me (which turns out to be a terrifying feeling). I was crawling through the vents when this mist sprays into my face. I find a note by the police stating that it's poison and that I would die if I kept going. I wasn't sure if it was a bluff or not, so I panicked and woke up.

The second involved Jesse and I playing video games, and then zombies tried to break into the building (Breaking Bad meets Walking Dead). Jesse got scared, so I had to fight my way out by myself... thanks Jesse.

The third included all of the characters sitting on a rooftop balcony. I was jumping high (as is there was no gravity) from the bottom floor trying to get a glimpse of them.

The fourth happened after the last episode, and centered around Arron Paul rather than his character. He was trying to escape the public, but was tricked into the girls bathroom (I was just following). There were a few people and him standing in a circle. One girl goes, "we just have a few things to say to you". Then, I hug him with tears in my eyes and said something along the lines of, "Thank you. Thank you so much for this show. And that fundraiser thing for the kids... Thank you so much." 
His eyes teared up, he kissed me on the side of my head, and gave me a quick nod while rubbing my back. I think some of the other people said their thank yous and what not also.

I don't have a crush on Jesse Pinkman or anything, but I connected with him. I felt that his character grew the most during the series and I felt sorry for him a whole bunch of times. I guess I just feel sorry for junkies...

I also dreamt about those mudkip things on Arron Paul's facebook page. Leave me alone Arron!


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 12, 2013)

I dreamt that I was on a train but I wasn't sure where I was going. The colors of the scenery were so vivid and pretty. There was a man sitting across from me who was wearing a cowboy shirt with bolo tie and a cowboy hat and boots. He kept trying to give me these keys that were in his hand. When I asked him what the keys were for he said, "Only you will know, darlin'." 
I took the keys and soon the train came to a stop but I didn't want to get off of the train because the weather had changed to dark clouds and it had started to pour rain. The conductor said, "Last stop. All passengers must depart" so I got of the train and followed everyone else to the depot building. People were complaining because the door was locked. I had the keys and let everyone in. We were all so happy We sat around waiting for another train, telling jokes, sharing food and stories about ourselves. Then I woke up.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 12, 2013)

I dreamt that I was part of an underground hit squad and when one of my targets survived my dodgy hit I was ratted out and ended up in a maximum security prison. On one of the exercise mornings I met up with Kevin Bacon (whom was also incarcerated), and he was telling me that he was planning an escape. So he started to eat the cement edge of the exercise yard, explaining that if he ate each layer of ground there would be no evidence of his plan. The problem was that as he ate each layer he would ask me "do you know what state of America this layer comes from?" He got increasingly angry with me because I had no idea and that I was more concerned that his mouth was full of blood and broken teeth as he laughed and munched away on cement and road base.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 15, 2013)

Not last night but the night before I dreamt about a young woman whom I've known for years. She is in real life about 5 years younger than me (she is in her mid thirties.) We've never actually had a romantic relationship (though I can't deny that I've thought about it,) but in the dream I discovered that she was actually still in high school and suddenly everyone was accusing me of being a "cradle robber."


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 23, 2013)

I was in Louisville in some nice area avoiding some natural disasters. Tornadoes, floods, I don't know. lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 23, 2013)

My dream had hubby come home from work to announce he had another stroke and didn't bother going to the hospital. I was engaged because that window is so sort to get emergency treatment. I prickly dragged him kicking and cranking to the er. The doctors examined him and said he was ok and hubs teased me about freaking out.. Then the dream ended.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 27, 2013)

I dreamed I was in Australia, in a club. My Ozzy FB friends (also Dims denizens) were there. I was talking with a group of guys and most of them were cool but one guy was a total racist shithead, who felt obligated to warn me about "certain neighborhoods". One of them offered me a downer, and I informed him that I only did weed and wasn't interested. I was growing tired of the sausage fest and wanted to break away so I could talk to the ladies. 
I forget how it ended. More details might come to me later.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jan 5, 2014)

I dreamt that I was living in the duplex (UK English "terraced house") that I had been living in more than 20 years ago (and in fact is now an abandoned ruin), and that some kind of agents were looking for me. 

I found that I had a set of many keys, and kept hiding from the agents but opening one glass door after another hiding in offices amongst total strangers (that old duplex was nowhere near an office). One last door went from an office to the house I lived in decades earlier yet. That was too freaky, and that woke me up.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't know why but I keep having weird dreams that take place at my old home in New Orleans before 'Cane Katrina came and destroyed it. I keep trying to understand what could they mean, but each dream just keeps getting weird.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 5, 2014)

Friday Night Jan 3rd: Absolutely horrifying to the point that I don't want to put it out there, but I cannot help what plays out in my dreams; so here goes. That eve into early morning I dreamt that NYC an NJ were in the middle of a terrible earthquake. It was daytime, midmorning, pedestrian and vehicular traffic abound. All of a sudden I saw the NJ side of the George Washington Bridge twist and shudder violently before breaking apart and collapsing, like a string of pearls clear across to the Manhattan side, into the Hudson River; taking everything and everyone down with it! 

Also, the region from Harlem to the most northern point in Inwood , was practically severed down to the lowest depths/ infrastructure from 124th and 125th streets. *I recall reading as a child that 125th Street follows the crosstown route of a natural fault line.* Moving trains were tipped, derailed. Water mains, gas lines, fires springing up, etc. It all seemed to last less than a minute but felt much longer. It shook me up so much that I woke up shrieking into my pillow. I only pray nothing like this occurs during my lifetime.

Saturday Night January 4th: Another nightmare. A rude, 'George Costanza'-like douchebag I just got out of my life tried to finagle his way back in. Offering to help me, run errands for me, blah, blah, blah. He tried to get the bldg. super to give him my cell number. Tried to send his pouty yet venomous emails that I've blocked him from. Even snail mail to which I wrote RETURN TO SENDER on it. This jerk was persistent and I nearly gave in. But I shut him down faster than a meth lab near an elementary school.

I was beyond elated to wake up safe, fairly sound and on terra firma with nothing, and no one, to shake up my world.

Sleep and dream happy dreams, kids.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't know if it was a dream or reality. Days after my niece passed away on Christmas Eve, my Mom visited me in a dream (I think). She told me to be comforted in the fact that my sister's daughter was with her and my dad. When I asked her, "Why did you come to me instead of (my sister)Tracy?" She responded, "She's just not ready to see us yet, We will visit her soon...but not right now". We went on to talk about regular things and she hugged me and left.

On new year's eve, I told my sister about my dream and she said, "OMG. I had a dream last night. Mom came to see me and told me that she had visited you. She told me that Anne was safe and happy and that we should not worry about her because she is being well taken care of by people who love her. She said that grief is a good thing but that we should not grieve for a long time and to also be happy to have had her for the time that she was with us. Mom told me that I was doing all the right things in regard to Anne's children. Terri, I am so relieved and so happy to know that she's okay. She has to be okay if mom visited BOTH of us, right?" 

so yes...that was an odd dream/true blessing (depending on how you look at it)and I don't really know what to make of it.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 8, 2014)

I dreamed that there was some sort of festival in my town, and a number of enterprising individuals had set up booths in the alley behind my house. I was returning from walking my jaguar (!), and I stopped briefly at a booth for a charity that rehabilitates injured wildlife. There were a number of wooden cages containing baby animals and birds (I remember a raccoon and an owl, specifically). The jaguar showed no interest in the other critters, but began pulling at her leash, so I was pretty much towed home.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 11, 2014)

I hate when I'm sick because then my dreams start to get all jumbled and weirder than usual. Just last night, I had a dream that I was dancing with Wario on the moon while trying to get a package containing one of those beanie hats to Aladdin.


----------



## ODFFA (Apr 16, 2014)

During the wee hours I dreamed that the strangest bugs ever were crawling all around my bedroom floor. They were round, hairy and brown -- little beetle-like horrors that looked like mini coconuts. They moved pretty damn fast and were very difficult to squash. When you did manage to squash one, some yellowish goo came forth. Later in my dream, when they were starting to spread all throughout the house, I was told that they thrive on dirt, grossness and bacteria. Much like maggots.

Soooo, any Josephs around here on The Dimensions??? :blink:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 1, 2014)

I dream about him all the time. The dreams are so real, as if I can reach out and touch him. I can feel his breath on my cheek when he talks to me, his lips on mine as he kisses me. When I wake up I am so confused...wondering where he is...why he's not lying next to me. That's when it all hits me and I realize it was just another dream.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 6, 2014)

I can't remember it all but one thing that really stuck was the fact that I kept losing my teeth. Like one by one, they just was coming out so easily when I pulled them.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 11, 2014)

Last night I had a dream where I met Jane Lynch and George Michael sitting at a bar in a cafe. Jane was demonstrating her yoghurt machine, which looked like a plastic carousel that turned to churn each little basket with a different flavour in each. I noticed that she was not sealing the little baskets, so there was yoghurt piling up under both her and George. I told her so and she yelled at me "it's people like you that have ruined our yoghurt culture". I burst out laughing, thinking that's a good one, only to see that she was being serious. I thought to myself that Jane Lynch does not have a sense of humour and should give up her job. It was obvious that I wasn't getting a peep out of George so I turned to leave, but he leaped off his bar stool and I realised that he was a very short man (my height), and that he was also completely bald at the back. He noticed me looking at his head and said "never run with scissors." He then tried to kiss me and I spotted at the last moment that his lips were missing and he said "like I said, never run with scissors." Jane then told me to look out the window where there was a huge man on a camel staring in at us and she said to me "men on camels like 'em big." I woke up thinking I had better get outside.


----------

